# جامعة الزقازيق > شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية > الفرقة الثانية >  مرحبا بكم طلابي الأعزاء في مادة التدريب القانوني

## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طلابي الأعزاء 
الفرقة الثانية شعبة اللغة الإنجليزية في مادتنا التدريب القانوني 

نبدأ أولاً بتوصيف مقررنا التدريب القانوني حيث سنتناول فيه المفردات التالية:

1- أصول المنهج العلمي للصياغة القانونية للعقود

2- إعداد المذكرات القانونية

3- فن المرافعة في المواد الجنائية

4-  تقديم الاستشارات القانونية

مع دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق والسداد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

نبدأ المحاضرة الأولى بتناول أصول المنهج العلمي للصياغة القانونية للعقود

قواعد الصياغة القانونية للعقود
تعد صياغة العقود عملا إبداعيا يبحث القائم به عن أنسب الطرق المحققة لأهدافها في التواصل بين طرفيها في ضوء خصوصيات موضوع التعاقد محل الصياغة. فالغاية من الصياغة هي وضع موضوع التعاقد في قوالب تقيم التواصل بين طرفيه بطريقة واضحة وتكفل تنفيذه دون منازعات أو خلافات. فالصياغة هي الأداة التي يجري بها التعبير عن موضوع التعاقد. 

وإذا كانت الصياغة ترتبط أساسا بشكل العقد، إلا  إنها لا تقف عند النواحي الشكليـة من ضبط المصطلحات، وتدقيق العبارات، وملاحظــــة الجوانب اللغوية، وتصنيف أحكامها وترتيبها، بما يكفل للعقد الدقة وحسن الصياغة وكمال التنسيق، بل إن الصياغة تعني مراجعة بنود مشروع العقد، وتشمل الإجراءات التي تسبقه وجميع ما يعتبر جزءاً منه، للوقوف علي مدى مطابقتها لأحكام القانون، ومن ثم تطهير العقد من المخالفات التي يمكن أن تشوب إبرامه أو بنوده، تحسباً للوقوع في خطأ قانوني قد يؤثر علي تنفيذ العقد، أو على مدى صحته من الوجهة القانونية.

أي أن هناك تأثيرا متبادلا بين الموضوع والشكل سواء عند تحرير الوثيقة أو عند اتخاذها شكلها النهائي بالتوقيع عليها. فالموضوع يؤثر في اختيار شكل التعبير عنه. ومثل هذا التأثير المتبادل بين شكل المحرر وموضوعه عند صياغته يلزم القائم بالصياغة أن يضع نصب عينيه المعنى المراد التعبير عنه ليأتي في شكل مؤد للغرض منه دون انحراف أو تجاوز.

لذلك، يجب أن يصاغ العقد بطريقة تتضمن التعبير الدقيق عن إرادة الأطراف، وتحول دون قيام مشكلات في التنفيذ، ناجمة عن عيوب الصياغة، أو عدم دقتها، أو غموضها، وإلا كان للقضاء مهمة التدخل في تفسير نصوص العقود و المحررات – بما للقضاء ممن سلطة واسعة في تفسير المحررات الغامضة والمعيبة – وقد يؤدي هذا التدخل من القضاء في التفسير والتوضيح، إلى نتائج غير مرضية لأحد المتعاقدين، وغير معبرة عن إرادته.

وعليه، فإن صياغة العقود هي الهندسة القانونية التي يتم بها التعبير عن حقيقة رغبات المتعاقدين، وخاصة في العقود الكبيرة والمعقدة، والتي قد يسعى المتعاقدان إلى إبرامها مدة طويلة قد تتجاوز سنة أو سنتين، مثل عقود شراء الأسلحة, أو الطيران، أو بناء السفن الحربية أو التجارية.

ولا تعد الصياغة ترجمة لرغبات المتعاقدين، ما لم تكن عبارات العقد وألفاظه، ومستنداته وملاحقه، دقيقة ومحددة، وواضحة وكاملة، إذ يترتب على خلاف ذلك نشوء منازعات أمام القضاء معقدة وطويلة الأمد، وخاصة في العقود الفنية الكبيرة، بسبب عيوب في صياغة نصوص العقد ووثائقه.

ومن أخلاقيات الصياغة ضرورة مراعاة الثقة التي أودعها العميل فيمن كلفه بالصياغة. فيتعين على من يقوم بالصياغة الالتزام بعدم تجاوز تعليمات العميل، وألا يعبر عن آرائه الشخصية في الصياغة قبل موافقة العميل، وإن كان له بطبيعة الحال أن يعدل في تفصيلات العقد بما يراه مفيدا لمصالح العميل بعد أن يقنعه بهذه التعديلات.
ويجب على صائغ العقد إعطاء العميل الفرصة الكاملة ليفهم ما جرت به الصياغة ويقوم بمساعدته على فهم الصياغة ويقنعه بأسباب الصياغة التي يقترحها.   
مفهوم العقد
ليس من أغراضنا في هذه الدورة البحث المتعمق في عناصر التعريفات المتعددة للعقد. لكن يكفي أن نعرض في عجالة لمفهوم العقد:

العقد في أصل اللغة: الربط، وهو جمع طرفي حبلين ونحوهما، وشد أحدهما بالآخر، حتى يتصلا فيصبحا كقطعة واحدة. والعقدة هي الموصل الذي يمسكهما ويوثقهما. ومن هنا تم إطلاق مصطلح (العقد) على اليمين، والعهد، وعلى الاتفاق في المبادلات، كالبيع ونحوه.

وعلى ذلك يكون عقداً في اللغة، كل ما يفيد الالتزام بشيء عملاً كان أو تركاً، من جانبٍ واحد أو من جانبين، لما في كل أولئك من معنى الربط والتوثيق.

والعقد كما عرفته مجلة الأحكام العدلية (م/ 103 ـ 104(  هو:  ارتباط إيجاب بقبول على وجه مشروع يثبت أثره في محله.


والعقد في الاصطلاح القانوني هو:
اتفاق إرادتين على إحداث أثر قانوني يتمثل إما في إنشاء حق، أو نقله، أو إنهائه.

ينشأ العقد بتبادل التعبير عن إرادتين متطابقتين، ويسمى هذا التعبير المتقابل: إيجاباً وقبولا. فالإيجاب هو أول بيان يصدر من أحد المتعاقدين، معبراً عن إرادته في إنشاء العقد، أيا كان هو البادئ منهما، وأما القبول فهو ما يصدر من الطرف الآخر بعد الإيجاب، معبراً عن موافقته عليه.

فالبادئ بعبارته في بناء العقد دائماً هو الموجب، والآخر هو القابل سواء أكان البادئ مثلاً في عقد البيع هو البائع بقوله: بعت، أو هو المشتري بقوله: اشتريت، أو كان البادئ في عقد الإجارة هو المؤجر بقوله:  آجرت، أو المستأجر بقوله: استأجرت. وهكذا في سائر العقود ... أول تعبير فيها عن الإرادة العقدية من أحد الطرفين هو الإيجاب، وثانيهما من الطرف الآخر هو القبول.




أنواع العقود
1-	العقود المسماة والعقود غير المسماة
2-	عقود المعاوضة وعقود التبرع
3-	العقود الرضائية والعقود الشكلية والعقود العينية
4-	عقود مساومة وعقود إذعان
5-	العقود الملزمة لجانبين والعقود الملزمة لجانب واحد
6-	العقود الفورية والعقود الزمنية

مراحل إبرام العقد 
 1ـ التفاوض :
 تعتبر المفاوضات هي المرحلة السابقة على التعاقد، وتستهدف الإعداد لإبرام العقد النهائي. ولا يصدر عن أحد المتعاقدين إيجابا أو قبولاً نهائيا إلا بعد مفاوضات مع الطرف الآخر، فالإيجاب والقبول إذن هما نتيجة المفاوضات.

        ولا يترتب على المفاوضات ـ بحسب الأصل ـ أي أثر قانوني، إذ من حق المتفاوض أن يقطع المفاوضة في أي وقت، ولا مسئولية عليه في هذا المسلك إلا إذا اقترن  العدول عن التفاوض بخطأ ممن قطع المفاوضات، وتعد المسئولية هنا تقصيرية أساسها الخطأ، وليست تعاقدية ترتكز على العدول عن التفاوض. وعلى من يدعى الضرر من العدول أن يثبت خطأ المتفاوض في قطع المفاوضات.

وقد يجري التفاوض على أساس تبادل مشروعين للعقد يعدهما كل طرف، ويبعث به للطرف الآخر تمهيدا لتحديد أوجه الاتفاق والخلاف بينهما بحيث تتركز المفاوضات حول نقاط الاختلاف.

وتعد المفاوضات من الوسائل التي يفسر بها العقد لأنها تعرب عن مقاصد المتعاقدين. وقد يتم التوصل خلال المفاوضات إلى بعض الاتفاقات التي يمكن أن يعترف لها القانون بوصف العقد، متى بان من صياغتها إرادة أطرافها في الارتباط التعاقدي، ويطلق البعض على هذه الاتفاقات مصطلح العقود التمهيدية أو التحضيرية أو الأولية.

 2  ـ  الوعد بالتعاقد: 
يتدخل الوعد بالتعاقد في المرحلة التحضيرية للتعاقد النهائي مثبتا نوايا طرفيه بشأن هذا التعاقد الأخير. فقد يثمر عن المفاوضات وعد بالتعاقد  كالوعد بالبيع مثلاً، وهو عقد يلتزم بمقتضاه الواعد ببيع شيء إذا أظهر الموعود له رغبته في الشراء في مدة معينة، وكثيراً ما يلجأ إلى هذا العقد في الحياة العملية، خصوصاً بعد أن تعقدت المعاملات وتشعبت، ومن أمثلة ذلك: ما تلجأ إليه شركات البناء العقارية لتيسير تأجير مبانيها فتضمن عقود الإيجار الصادرة منها وعداً ببيع العين إلى المستأجر. وكما يصدر الوعد من البائع فقد يصدر أيضاً من المشتري ويسمى بالوعد بالشراء. 

والوعد بالتعاقد باعتباره عقدا، يجب أن تتوافر فيه أركان العقود بصفة عامة. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، يجب أن يتضمن الوعد بالتعاقد تحديدا لطبيعة العقد الموعود بإبرامه ومحله، وبصفة عامة كل عناصره الأساسية بحيث ينعقد بمجرد إظهار الرغبة في التعاقد أو حلول الرغبة أو حلول الميعاد المتفق عليه.

      3. العقد الابتدائي: 
      قد يكون الوعد بالتعاقد ملزماً للجانبين ومثل هذا الوعد يسمى في العمل بالعقد الابتدائي، وفيه يتفق الطرفان على جميع شروط العقد المراد إبرامه، مع تحديد أجل العقد النهائي. فإذا حل الأجل المحدد لتحرير العقد النهائي وامتنع أحد الطرفين دون سبب مقبول عن إمضائه جاز للطرف الآخر رفع دعوى صحة التعاقد للحصول على حكم بثبوت البيع. 
      وإذا ظهر هناك اختلاف بين الشروط الواردة في العقد الابتدائي والشروط التي تضمنها العقد النهائي تعين الرجوع إلى ما تضمنه العقد النهائي. 

      4. التعاقد بالعربون :
      العربون هو مبلغ من المال (أو أي شيء منقول آخر)، يدفعه أحد المتعاقدين إلى المتعاقد الآخر، وقت انعقاد العقد. ودفع العربون، وقت إبرام العقد، يفيد أن لكل من المتعاقدين الحق في العدول عنه. إلا إذا قضى الاتفاق بغير ذلك. فإذا  عدل من دفع العربون فقده هذا ولو لم يترتب على العدول أي ضرر. 

     والبعض يعتبرون العربون "كتنفيذ جزئي للعقد"، والبعض الآخر يعتبرون العربون كخيار للعدول عن العقد.


المصدر:
الدكتور رضا محمود العبد ، أستاذ مساعد بقسم القانون المدني بكلية الحقوق والعلوم السياسية - جامعة الملك سعود

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مفهوم الصياغة

الصياغة لغة : اسم مصدر من الـ ( صَوْغْ ) بمعنى التهيئة والتقدير، ومنه ( الصَائِغ ) الذي يَصُوْغُ الحلي، كما يُقال : هذا ( صَوْغُ ) هذا، أي على هيئته.
وكما يُستعمل الـ( صوغ ) في المحسوسات يُستعمل في المعاني فيقال : صيغة القول أي هيئته وصورته.

وقد عُرفَت الصيغة في الاصطلاح بما يلي:
1 ــ ( ترتيب الكلام على نحو معين صالح لترتب الآثار المقصودة منه).
2 ــ (الألفاظ والعبارات التي تُعرب عن إرادة المتكلم ونوع تصرفه).

ويقصد بمصطلح الصياغة بشكل عام ( التنظيم الجيد لإبراز المضمون ).

 وعليه تتضمن الصياغة عنصرين أساسيين هما: ( الشكل والمضمون ) وكل منهما يكمل الآخر: 

( بدون التنظيم الجيد لن يكون من السهل فهم المضمون، وبدون المضمون الجيد لن تكون هناك ثمة فائدة من التنظيم). 

مضمون صياغة العقود
 
يختلف مضمون الصياغة في العقود المدنية – عنه في العقود الإدارية.

أ – في العقود المدنية:

العقد، كما سبق البيان، يصدق علي كل اتفاق يراد به أحداث أثر قانوني، ومن ثم فإن إسباغ وصف التعاقد إنما ينصرف إلي ما يفصح عن إرادة متطابقة مع إرادة أخرى علي إنشاء التزام أو نقله أو تعديله أو زواله في خصوص موضوع معين يحدد العقد نطاقه.

وينبني علي ذلك أن صياغة العقود المدنية إنما تقتضى التحقق من مطابقة القبول للإيجاب، وسلامة الرضاء، ومشروعية محل العقد وكونه مما يرد التعامل فيه، ولا يخالف النظام والآداب.

ب – في العقود الإدارية:
 
- إما صياغة العقود الإدارية فتقتضى التحقق من المسائل الآتية : أن تكون الدولة ممثلة في احدي الجهات الإدارية أو أشخاص القانون العام طرفاً في العقد وأبرمت العقد بوصفها سلطة عامة لها سيادة، أما إذا لم تدخل العلاقة العقدية بوصفها صاحبة سيادة أي نزلت منزلة الأفراد العاديين من أشخاص القانون الخاص، ففي هذه الحالة ينتفي وصف العقد الإداري. أما الطرف الآخر في العقد، فإن الأمر يتطلب التحقق من أهليته للتعاقد بمعني أن يكون أهلاً لإبرام العقد.

والعقد الإداري مثله مثل العقد بوجه عام إلا بما يقتضيه العقد الإداري من ضمان سير وإدارة المرافق العامة، وهو ما يطلق عليه بامتيازات الإدارة، وهذه الامتيازات في حقيقتها تعد آثاراً للعقد ولا دخل لها في ماهية العقد، فالأساس الذي تقوم عليه الامتيازات المقررة للإدارة في العقود الإدارية هي المصلحة العامة والنفع العام، ولولا ذلك لما كان للإدارة هذه الامتيازات. 


أساسيات صياغة العقود


المبادئ التي تحقق جودة الصياغة

تتطلب الصياغة الجيدة الالتزام ببعض المبادئ تتلخص في أن تكون الصياغة كاملة وواضحة وصحيحة وأن تقيم تواصل بين أطرافها:

أولاً: شكل الصياغة الجيدة

1-	أسلوب الصياغة:
ينبغي الالتزام بالقواعد التالية عند اختيار أسلوب الصياغة:

-	أصول تصميم الجمل: 
يجب الإحاطة بالقواعد الأساسية للكتابة، وبالتالي معرفة أصول تصميم الجمل كتصريف الأفعال والتوافق بينها، وفواصل الكلام وقواطعه مثل الفواصل ونقط نهاية الجملة، وتظهر أهمية الفواصل مثلا عند استخدام الجمل الاعتراضية، وتظهر أهميتها في اللغات مثل اللغة الفرنسية، التي تستخدم الفواصل للتعبير عن الكلام غير المباشر، أي للتعبير عن كلام شخص آخر غير المتكلم.

-	الأسلوب المفهوم: 
يجب أن يكون الأسلوب مفهوما في كلماته ومصطلحاته وفقراته، بحيث تكون مفهومة دون أدنى شك في معانيها. لذلك، يتعين استخدام كلمات محددة المعنى بأن تكون لها معنى واحد، أو يجب أن يفهم المقصود منها من سياق الكلام إذا كان لها أكثر من معنى. 

ينبغي تجنب استخدام المصطلحات العامة بدون تحديد معناها المقصود ( إذا استخدم مثلا في تحديد صنف المبيع في عقد البيع، كلمات مثل كونه ممتازا أو جيدا أو درجة أولى، فينبغي وضع طريقة للتحقق من توافر هذه الصفات كتحديد عينة يجري القياس عليها أو تحديد جهة يحتكم إليها عند الخلاف). 

ينبغي كذلك تجنب صيغة المبني للمجهول بصفة خاصة فيما يتعلق بتحديد العاقد المكلف بتنفيذ الالتزام محل الصياغة.



-	المصطلحات الفنية: 
ينبغي التحرز في استخدام المصطلحات الفنية ليكون معناها واضحا، وإذا استلزمت الصياغة استخدام مثل هذه المصطلحات فمن الأفضل الالتزام بما يجري عليه العمل على اعتباره مصطلحا قياسيا أي له معنى محدد، مثل مصطلحات التجارة الدولية. حيث قد يحدث أن يختلف تفسير هذه المصطلحات من محكمة لأخرى وقد يحدث أن يحدث النزاع بين طرفي المعاملة إذا جاءت صياغة المصطلح غير كاملة.

-	الأسلوب الموجز أو المفصل: 
يجعل الأسلوب المختصر الوثيقة أكثر وضوحا – بشرط أن يكون الأسلوب محكما – كما أن الأسلوب المباشر في التعبير يضمن صحة الصياغة. لذلك، فإن استخدام جمل قصيرة تتجنب الحشو والمترادفات والجمل الاعتراضية يجعل المحرر قصيرا مما يقلل الجهد المبذول في تفسيره.

-	الأسلوب المبسط: 
الصياغة هي استخدام لغة معينة في بناء هيكل العقد ومحتواه. ويجب استخدام لغة قانونية سليمة بأسلوب منضبط مع مراعاة التبسيط في الأسلوب، لذلك يجوز استخدام اللغة الجارية في المعاملات إذا كانت تؤدي المعنى المراد بطريقة أكثر سهولة من اللغة القانونية الجافة. المهم هو تحقيق الصياغة لغرضها من اقصر الطرق مع تجنب التعقيد في بناء الجمل.

-	الأسلوب المحدد: 
تتطلب الصياغة الجيدة استخدام ألفاظ تعطي المعنى الذي يقيم التواصل بين طرفيه، فإذا كان لكلمة ما دلالة معينة ولكن معناها المراد في الصياغة يحتاج إلى تضييق هذه الدلالة أو توسيعها، ففي هذه الحالة ينبغي إضافة الوصف المناسب إلى هذه الكلمة مما يحقق المطلوب.

2-	طريقة العرض:
يتعين الالتزام ببعض القواعد لضمان حسن عرض الأفكار في الصياغة الجيدة:

-	التنظيم الدقيق: 
يجب أن يكون تصميم الوثيقة منطقيا بحيث يكون مرتبا ومنظما، ويجب ترتيب نصوص العقد بطريقة منطقية تسهيلا للقراءة والفهم ويسهل الاستخدام، وهذا يقتضي إتباع نظام أو خطة لتسلسل الأفكار.


-	الانسجام الداخلي: 
يجب مراعاة عدم وجود تناقض في أجزاء العقد، لذلك ينبغي مراعاة الدقة في الإحالة بين أجزاء العقد بحيث تقع الإحالة على مكانها الصحيح. ويقتضي تحقيق الانسجام أنه إذا كان موضوع البند يحتمل قاعدة واستثناء فيجب النص عليهما سويا في مكان واحد، أو التدقيق في الإحالة بينهما حين يقعان في مكانين مختلفين. ويقتضي الانسجام الداخلي أيضا توحيد معاني الكلمات والمصطلحات المستخدمة في أجزاء متفرقة من العقد.

-	العناوين الفرعية: 
تستعمل العناوين الفرعية في تجميع عدة أحكام ترتبط برباط يبرر جمعها تحت هذا العنوان، ويراعى أن إعطاء عنوان لكل بند أو فقرة في العقد من شأنه إضفاء السهولة على تحديد الموضوع والرجوع والإحالة عند الحاجة.

-	ترقيم البنود: 
يعتبر ترقيم بنود العقد من الإجراءات التي تقتضيها ضرورة التسلسل المنطقي لأحكامه. وأبسط طريقة للترقيم هي استخدام الأرقام المتسلسلة أو الحروف الأبجدية، بحيث يكفل الترقيم سهولة معرفة مكان البند، ويسمح الترقيم أيضا من وضع تقسيمات فرعية كثيرة دون تغيير في الأرقام وبالتالي في الأقسام الرئيسية للعقد.

ثانيا: الصياغة الواضحة والصحيحة والكاملة

يجب أن يحرص صائغ العقد على ضمان وضوحها وصحتها وكمالها. ويقصد بصحة الصياغة أن تكون الكلمات المستخدمة فيها معبرة عن المعنى المراد. ويقصد بوضوح الصياغة أنها تنصرف إلى هذا المعنى دون لبس أو غموض. ويقصد بالصياغة الكاملة أنها تحيط بهذا المعنى في كل أجزائه.

1-	وضوح الصياغة:
-	أهمية الوضوح: 
صياغة العقد تستهدف التعبير بوضوح عن الاتفاق بين طرفيه حول موضوعه وشروطه، وبطريقة تنقل المعنى المراد كاملا، على نحو لا تظهر معه الحاجة إلى البحث خارج وثيقة العقد عن حلول للخلاف المحتمل بين طرفيه.

-	تحديد الأهداف: 
تقتضي طبيعة المعاملة محل التعاقد، معرفة ماذا يريد أطراف التعاقد. لذلك يتعين أن يقف القائم بالصياغة على الأهداف الحقيقية للعميل، فيدرس جيدا معطيات التعاقد ليختار من بين أساليب الصياغة ما يوفر درجة الوضوح المطلوبة.

-	عمومية الصياغة واختصارها وطرق فهم معناها:
يكفل الأسلوب المختصر وضوح محتوى الوثيقة.  لكن في بعض الأحيان يحسن توضيح معنى المصطلحات المتخصصة حتى يسهل فهم محتواها. ويراعى أن عمومية اللفظ قد تكون واضحة أو غامضة بحسب السياق الذي يستخدم فيه.

-	الالتباس والغموض: 
 قد يكون التعبير مبهما أو غامضا إذا كان يتيح الاختيار بين معاني متعددة، أي إذا كان اللفظ يفيد أكثر من معنى. لذلك يجب أن يحرص القائم بالصياغة على اختيار الألفاظ المناسبة والمؤدية للمعنى المراد بدون لبس أو غموض. ( خلال مدة معقولة ) - (شهرين – ثلاثة شهور )

2-	صحة الصياغة: 
تكون الصياغة صحيحة إذا كانت معبرة عن رغبة العميل وبالتالي عن المعنى المراد التعبير عنه في التعاقد. لذلك ينبغي مراعاة انسجام الأفكار التي يقوم عليها موضوع التعاقد، بحيث لا يترتب على التعبير عن فكرة إلغاء فكرة أخرى، أو التشكيك في معنى التعبير عنها. ويعد الأسلوب الصريح هو أقرب طريق لضمان صحة الصياغة.  

المصدر 
الدكتور / رضا محمود العبد ، أستاذ مساعد بكلية الحقوق والعلوم السياسية - جامعة الملك سعود

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

كيفية صياغة العقد

أولاً : أركان العقد

الأركان جمع ركن وهو جانب الشيء القوي الذي يتوقف عليه وجوده بكونه جزء من ماهيته، كالوقوف بعرفات بالنسبة للحج.

فركن الشيء جزؤه الذي يتركب منه ويتحقق به وجوده في الوجود، بحيث إذا انتفى لم يكن له وجود. 

وأركان العقد هي: التراضي، المحل، السبب.

-	التراضي
-	المحل
-	السبب



ثانياً : تصميم العقد

1-	البنية العامة للعقد

-	التنظيم الجيد يضمن التنفيذ الفعال
-	وضع المخطط العام للعقد
o	المبادئ الأساسية للتنظيم:

•	التقديم للعقد عن طريق ( ذكر عنوانه وتاريخه تحريره وأطرافه والتمهيد لمتن العقد وشرح ما اتفق عليه الأطراف وبيان التزامات كل طرف ثم الأحكام العامة أو المتفرقات ) وأخيراً خاتمة العقد التي تحوي نسخ العقد وتوقيعات الأطراف والتصديق على التوقيعات من الشهود أو أي جهة منوط بها التصديق.

•	البدء بالأمور الجوهرية أولاً في صياغة بنود العقد ( الالتزامات أو المبادئ العامة المتفق عليها )، وبعد ذلك يأتي الالتزامات أو المبادئ الفرعية المترتبة عليها ( مثال: المقابل الذي يحصل عليه العامل في عقد العمل " المرتب الشهري – ثم بيان البدلات والحوافز والعمولات والخدمات الصحية والخدمات الترفيهية والمزايا العينية الأخرى ...."

•	ترتيب المعلومات بشكل تتابعي وفقا لأنماط ملائمة:
أ‌-	الترتيب الزمني ( مثلاً بند تاريخ سريان العقد يسبق بند فسخ العقد).
ب‌-	الترتيب التنظيمي ( مثلاً قسم أطراف العقد يسبق التمهيد، والتمهيد يسبق متن العقد ).
ت‌-	الترتيب المنطقي ( مثلاً الطرف الأول هو الموجب والطرف الثاني هو القابل ).
ث‌-	الترتيب حسب القيمة ( من المسائل ذات القيمة الأكبر إلى المسائل ذات القيمة الأقل مثلاً لنفرض أن مدة التنفيذ تحتل أهمية قصوى في العقد يمكن إعطاؤها أسبقية على البنود الأخرى ). 

•	التخطيط الجيد للوثيقة العقدية، عن طريق تقسيم العقد إلى وحدات من خلال قواعد منطقية ( أبواب ثم فصول ثم فروع ثم فقرات ثم مواد ).

- مبدأ الهرم المتدرج ( تنظيم المعلومات بشكل متتابع من المعلومات الأكثر عمومية إلى المعلومات الأكثر خصوصية أو الأكثر تفصيلاً ).

	تناول الأمور العامة أولاً ثم الأمور الخاصة والاستثناءات.
	تناول الأحكام الخاصة بالترتيبات الدائمة أولاً ثم يليها الترتيبات التحولية أو المؤقتة.
- قواعد تنظيم الفقرات: 
	يمكن تقسيم كل بند ( مادة ) إلى عدد من البنود الفرعية والتي يمكن تقسيمها إلى عدد من الجمل الصحيحة.
	يبدأ البند بجملة تنبئ عن موضوعه، ويجب أن تحدد هده الجملة المبدأ العام الذي يحكم البند التعاقدي ( مثال: إدا كان البند عن أجازة العامل فيمكن أن يبدأ بالجملة التالية " للعامل الحق في الحصول على أجازة مدفوعة الأجر لمدة 30 يوماً سنوياً "، ثم يلي ذلك بيان شروط وإجراءات الحصول على الأجازة.
	كل فقرة يجب ألا تتضمن أكثر من موضوع واحد ( وحدة الموضوع ).
	ترتب الجمل وفقا لأسس معينة ( تمييز الأفكار الرئيسية عن الأفكار الفرعية، توضح العلاقة بين الأفكار بشكل صريح، تجمع الأفكار المتصلة بعضها البعض داخل نفس الفقرة، صياغة الأمثلة على نفس الفكرة باستخدام تراكيب مألوفة ).
	استخدام عناوين للأفكار الفرعية.

عناصر التنظيم

1-	التقسيم
2-	التصنيف
3-	التتابع

أولاً: التقسيم:
يتم التقسيم عن طريق تجميع الموضوعات المتعلقة بعضها البعض في مجموعات تظهر في صورة أقسام ويقسم العقد إلى ( 7 ) سبعة أقسام رئيسية:

-	عنوان العقد
-	تاريخ تحرير العقد
-	أطراف العقد
-	التمهيد للعقد
-	متن العقد ( بنود العقد )
-	خاتمة العقد ( بند نسخ العقد )
-	توقيعات أطراف العقد والتصديقات على تلك التوقيعات ( سواء من الشهود أو من الجهات المنوط بها التصديق ).

للتأكد من أن التقسيم سليم من الناحية الفنية، يجب التأكد من أنه يلبي المعايير التالية:
1-	أن يكون كل قسم رئيس، أو قسم فرعي، مقصوراً على نفسه بحيث لا ينطبق على أي قسم آخر.
2-	أن يكون عنوان القسم هو حاصل جمع عناوين أقسامه أو فقراته الفرعية.
3-	أن يطبق معيار واحد للتقسيم على كل أجزاء القسم بحيث يكون هذا المعيار هو السمة المشتركة التي تربط بين عناصر القسم.

مثال لتقسيم يلبي المعايير السليمة:
9- الأجازات
9-1 الأجازة السنوية
9-1-1 مدة الأجازة
9-1-2 مواعيد القيام بالأجازة
9-1-3 إجراءات القيام بالأجازة
9-1-4 حظر العمل للغير في أثناء الأجازة

9-2 الأجازة المرضية
9-2-1 مدة الأجازة المرضية
9-2-2 اعتماد الأجازة المرضية

9-3 الأجازة العارضة
9-3-1 مدة الأجازة العارضة
9-3-2 شروط الحصول على الأجازة العارضة

9-4 أجازة الحج
9-4-1 مدة أجازة الحج
9-4-2 شروط الحصول على أجازة الحج

مثال 2:

خامساً: المقابل
1-	المرتب الشهري
2-	الأجر الإضافي
3-	البدلات
4-	المكافآت والحوافز
5-	التأمين الصحي
6-	الخدمات الاجتماعية



ثانياً: التصنيف:
يتمثل المبدأ الرئيس للتصنيف في ضرورة وضع الأحكام المتصلة بعضها بالبعض معاً
-	وضع عنوان محدد ثم جمع البنود التي تدخل تحت ذلك العنوان ( التسليم: مكان التسليم – ميعاد التسليم – شروط التسليم – الكميات الزائدة أو الناقصة – التأخر في التسليم، ... إلخ ).
-	وضع كل الاستثناءات التي تقيد قاعدة عامة معينة بحيث ترد مباشرة بعد القاعدة التي تقيدها، بدلاً من تجميع كل الاستثناءات وإيرادها بعد كل القواعد العامة.
-	يمكن تقسيم المواد التي ترد في العقد إلى ثلاث مجموعات رئيسة على النحو التالي:
•	مجموعة الأحكام الموضوعية لصحة العقد.
•	مجموعة الالتزامات التعاقدية لأطراف العقد.
•	مجموعة البنود التنظيمية للعقد ( البنود الأساسية ).


ثالثاً: التتابع:
يعني التتابع تنظيم الأحكام بطريقة متسلسلة بحيث يكون من السهل العثور عليها:
	تناول الأحداث حسب الترتيب الزمني المتوقع لحدوثها ( لا تضع أحكام فسخ العقد في أول العقد).
	تناول الأحداث العادية والمتوقعة قبل الأحداث غير العادية التي من غير المتوقع حدوثها أو التي تأمل في عدم حدوثها.
	تناول الأحداث الأهم أولاً تليها الأحداث المهمة ثم الأحداث الأقل أهمية.
	ضع الأحكام التي تبدو فيها مصلحة الطرف الآخر قبل الأحكام التي تبدو فيها مصلحة الطرف الذي تصوغ لحسابه، لأن من شأن ذلك أن يقلل من معارضة الطرف الآخر في حالة تردده.
	ضع القواعد العامة قبل الاستثناءات. 

أجزاء العقد
يتألف النص في اللغة العادية بصفة عامة من عدة فقرات، كل فقرة تتكون من عدة عبارات، وكل عبارة عن عدة جمل، أما العقد فيتكون من أقسام مختلفة، كل قسم له تركيبية تختلف عن تركيبات الأقسام الأخرى.

ومع مراعاة خصوصية كل عقد، فإن تصميم هيكل العقد، ومن ثم محتواه، يتطلبان معالجة أمور أساسية وأخرى قانونية. ويراعي أطراف العقد في تحديد محتوى تعاقدهم ما تمليه مصالحهم دون إضرار بالغير، حيث تثبت لأطراف العقد الحرية الكاملة في تحديد محتواه ما دامت لا تخالف النظام العام والآداب.

ورغم أنه لا يوجد ترتيب ملزم لتسلسل أقسام العقد أو تحديد مفروض لمحتواه، فإنه يمكن تلخيص أقسام العقد فيما يلي:



أولا : عنوان العقد 
ثانيا : تاريخ العقد ومكان إبرامه
ثالثا : أطراف العقد 
رابعا : تمهيد العقد
خامساً : بنود العقد 
سادسا : خاتمة العقد 
سابعاً : توقيعات الأطراف والتصديقات 

وسنناقش مضمون كل قسم من هذه الأقسام فيما يلي:
أولاً : عنوان العقد
يدل عنوان العقد على الموضوع الذي يجري التعاقد عليه، فكل عقد يجب أن يكون له عنوان، ويجب أن يكشف هذا العنوان عن موضوع العقد، بحيث يوضح العنوان طبيعة العقد أو نوعه. يعني ذلك أن عنوان العقد يعد مؤشرا على تكييفه أو طبيعته القانونية كما أرادها أطرافه. وهو ما يساعد على إسناد العقد إلى نظام قانوني معين ينطبق عليه، سواء في القانون الدولي الخاص أو في القانون الداخلي.
1- العقود المسماة 
في العهد الروماني، كانت العقود تقسم على : عقود مسماة، وعقود غير مسماة، ويحتفظ الصائغون الفرنسيون، بصفة عامة، بهذا التقسيم للعقود، ويستخدمون أسماء العقود المأخوذة من القانون الروماني، ويقصد بالعقود المسماة العقود التي اهتم المشرع ( المنظم ) بوضع أحكام مستقلة لها وتتميز بأسماء خاصة، مثل عقد البيع، عقد الإيجار ... الخ، وقد صنفت العقود في القانون الفرنسي، والقانون المدني المصري ، بهذا الشكل لتسهيل الرجوع إلى الأحكام الخاصة بكل نوع من أنواع العقود على حده فإذا كان العقد " بيع "، وعرض أمام المحكمة لتفسيره، فإن كل ما عليها أن تفعله هو أن تنظر أولاً على باب " عقد البيع " للإطلاع على الأحكام التي تسرى على البيع، وعندما لا تجد المحكمة أحكاما خاصة تجيب عن تساؤلاتها فإنها تلجأ عندئذ، إلى القواعد العامة السارية على العقود ككل.
وتنقسم العقود المسماة في المعتاد إلى ما يلي :
1- العقود التي ترد على الملكية 
- عقود البيع
- عقد المقايضة 
- عقد الهبة 
- عقد الشركة 
- عقد القرض
- عقد الصلح 
2- العقود الواردة على الانتفاع بالشيء 
- عقد الإيجار 
- عقد العارية 
3- العقود الواردة على العمل 
- عقد المقاولة 
- عقد العمل 
- عقد الوكالة 
- عقد الوديعة 
- عقد الحراسة 
- عقد الكفالة 
4- عقود الغرر 
يقصد بها العقود التي تقوم على عنصر المصادفة في تحقيق فائدتها ومثال ذلك عقد التأمين 

المرجع / د.رضا محمود العبد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

طريقة صياغة عنوان العقد
من المهم أن يعكس عنوان العقد مضمونة بدقة دون زيادة أو نقصان.

 فإذا كان العقد عقد إيجار، لا داعي لإدراج تفاصيل في العنوان تبين موضوع الإيجار ومدته والقانون واجب التطبيق علبه الخ ( مثال ذلك ، وصف العقد بأنه " عقد إيجار شقة مفروشة بكامل مستلزماتها لمدة سنة طبقا للقانون ( للنظام ) رقم ... لسنة ....) ويمكن الاكتفاء في العنوان بتعبير " عقد إيجار " وتدرج باقي التفاصيل في بنود العقد. 

وإذا كان العقد عقد عمل، لا داعي لذكر تفاصيل جهة العمل ومكان العمل والوظيفة بالتفصيل في عنوان العقد، وإنما يكتفى بتعبير " عقد عمل" وتدرج كل هذه التفاصيل في البنود التي تخصها داخل العقد.

وكذلك ينبغي عدم إنقاص اسم العقد من عنوانه . ومثال ذلك، الاكتفاء في وصف العقد بكلمة " عقد" أو "اتفاق" أو بتعبير " عقد اتفاق" وإنما ينبغي توضيح نوع العقد. وإذا كان من العقود المسماة، ينبغي وصفه بالاسم بالمسمى به في القانون المعمول به. ومن ثم ينبغي عدم تسمية العقد " عقد توظيف " أو " اتفاق عمل " لأن " عقد العمل " من العقود المسماة المعروفة بهذا الاسم.

ولكن إذا تضمن العقد أكثر من معاملة وجب توضيح ذلك في عنوانه.
 ومثال ذلك إذا كان العقد يتضمن التصنيع والتوريد والتركيب والتشغيل والصيانة، ينبغي عدم الاكتفاء في عنوانه باسم " عقد توريد" فحسب وإنما يجب وصف العقد بكل هذه الأوصاف ( على سبيل المثال ، " عقد تصنيع آلات وتوريدها وتركيبها وتشغيلها وصيانتها ). وفى بعض الأحيان، يكون من الصعب على الأطراف إسباغ الوصف الصحيح على العقد.



ثانيا : تاريخ العقد ومكان إبرامه 


يبرم العقد في تاريخ يحدده عاقداه إما في مقدمته أو في نهايته، ولتاريخ العقد أهمية قصوى حيث يحدد مدى قدرة العاقد أو سلطته على التعاقد، كما يتخذ التاريخ قاعدة لبدء حساب مدة تنفيذ بعض الالتزامات المتولدة عن العقد.

يميل المحامون، عادة إلى كتابة التاريخ بشكل مفصل على النحو التالي :
إنه في يوم الأربعاء الثالث من شهر ربيع الأول سنة ألف وأربعمائة وتسعة عشرين الموافق الثاني عشر من شهر مارس ، سنة ألفين وثمانية،
حرر هذا العقد بين كل من :

وقد ترد عبارة حرر هذا العقد في صدر العقد ، على النحو التالي :
حرر هذا العقد يوم الأربعاء الثالث من شهر ربيع الأول سنة ألف وأربعمائة وتسعة عشرين الموافق الثاني عشر من شهر مارس، سنة ألفين وثمانية،
بين كل من :

ويمكن أن يكتب التاريخ في آخر العقد ، وليس في صدره ، وفى هذه الحالة يكتب بعد توقيع الأطراف على النحول التالي :
التاريخ : 3 / 3 / 1429 
الموافق 12 / 3 / 2008 

ويقصد من إيراد تاريخ تحرير العقد تحديد تاريخ إثباته كتابيا، لكن لا يرتب هذا التاريخ أي أثر قانوني على نشوء العقد، إلا من ناحية تحديد مدى قدرة أو سلطة العاقد على التعاقد في وقت معين. أما العقد نفسه فيمكن أن يكون قد نشأ بإيجاب وقبول قانونين في تاريخ سابق لتاريخ كتابة العقد.

ومع ذلك، يمكن أن يكتسب تاريخ تحرير العقد أهمية قانونية إذا كان تنفيذ العقد، أو التزام معين من الالتزامات الواردة فيه، يبدأ من تاريخ تحريره، ويجب على محرر العقد في هذه الحالة أن يراعى أن يكون توقيع الطرف النافذ بحقه الالتزام متزامناً مع تاريخ تحرير العقد، لأنه لا يمكن تصور أن يلتزم طرف ما بتنفيذ التزام ما بأثر رجعى.

وينبغي التفرقة بين تاريخ تحرير العقد وتاريخ سريانه، ففي حين يعتبر تاريخ تحرير العقد من شكلياته، يعتبر تاريخ سريانه واحدا من بنوده ويوضع ضمن متنه. فإذا كان الأصل أن تبدأ الالتزامات المتولدة عن العقد في السريان من تاريخ إبرامه، إلا أن طرفيه قد يرغبان لمبرر معين في إرجاء نفاذ العقد إلى وقت لاحق على التاريخ الذي أبرم فيه. 

ويمكن أن يرتبط تاريخ سريان العقد بتاريخ تحريره أو توقيعه ومثال ذلك ما يلي :
بند (...) : تاريخ سريان العقد
تاريخ سريان العقد هو التاريخ الذي يوقع فيه الطرفان على العقد.
ويمكن أن يرتبط تاريخ سريان العقد بحدث لاحق يتفق عليه الطرفان. ومثال ذلك ربط تاريخ سريان بتاريخ الحصول على موافقات معينة، أو تسليم الموقع في عقود الإنشاءات والتوقيع على محضر بتسلمه. وفى عقود الإنشاءات أيضاً، قد يتطلب الأمر، بالإضافة إلى كتابة تاريخ توقيع العقد، الإشارة إلى تاريخ سريانه وتاريخ بدء الأعمال في الموقع على النحو التالي :

بند (...) : تاريخ سريان العقد 
تاريخ سريان العقد هو التاريخ الذي يوقع فيه كل من صاحب العمل والمقاول على نموذج العقد .

تاريخ البدء 
تاريخ البدء هو التاريخ الذي يتسلم فيه المقاول من صاحب العمل الإخطار ببدء الأعمال في الموقع. 

أما مكان إبرام العقد فإنه يوضع عادة في مقدمة العقد بجوار تاريخه، لكن لا يوجد ما يمنع من تحديده في مؤخرة العقد بجوار التوقيعات مثلاً، ويلعب مكان إبرام العقد دوراً أساسيا في إعمال قواعد الإسناد ( تنازع القوانين لتحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق عليه ). 




ثالثاً : أطراف العقد
لكل عقد طرفان على الأقل، وقد يزيد أطراف العقد عن اثنين، وقد تعدد أفراد الطرف الواحد، وطرف العقد قد يكون شخصا طبيعيا وقد يكون شخصا اعتباريا يمثله في التعاقد شخصا طبيعيا.

وتحديد شخص العاقد مسألة في غاية الأهمية لأنها تسمح بتقدير مدى صحة الرضا الصادر منه وأيضا تقدير مدى قدرته على التعاقد في ضوء حالته المدنية، كما أن تحديد صفة العاقد ( لحسابه أم نائب يتعاقد لحساب غيره ) تلعب دورا أساسيا في تحديد الشخص الذي تنصرف إليه آثار العقد.

كذلك يتم تحديد موقع العاقد في العقد، وبيان التزاماته وحقوقه، ( من هو البائع ومن المشتري – من المؤجر ومن المستأجر – من هو صاحب العمل ومن هو المقاول ...، وهكذا )، وقد يصعب الأمر في العقود التي يتدخل فيها أكثر من شخصين مثل عقد القرض ( المقرض والمقترض والكفيل )، حيث يتعين تحديد صفة وموقع كل من وضع توقيعه على العقد.

تعدد أفراد طرف العقد:
قد يتعدد أفراد الطرف الواحد، فقد يكون البائع مثلا أكثر من شخص، وقد يكون المشتري أكثر من شخص. وفي مثل هذه الحالات يتعين الإشارة إلى أسماء أفراد كل فريق وبيانات كل واحد منهم.
ويتعين في مثل هذه الحالات أيضا تحديد العلاقة بين أفراد كل طرف فيما يتعلق بوصف التزامهم العقدي من حيث كونه التزاما بسيطا أم التزاما تضامنيا.



بيانات تحديد شخصية العاقد:
تقتضي المصلحة التحقق من شخصية من يزمع التعاقد خاصة في الحالات التي يقوم فيها التعاقد على اعتبارات شخصية كالخبرة والسمعة والانتشار وحيازة التقنيات الحديثة ... الخ. 

وتحدد شخصية العاقد بذكر بيانات حالته المدنية إذا كان شخصا طبيعيا ويضاف بيانات أخرى إذا كان العاقد شخصا اعتباريا، وذلك وفقا لما يلي:

أ- الشخص الطبيعي 
تتضمن هذه الفقرة البيانات الشخصية للأطراف، وتشمل بصفة رئيسة ما يلي :
- الاسم 
- الموطن ( محل الإقامة ) 
- بيانات بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية 
- قد تكتب أيضا صفة الشخص التي بموجبها دخل في العقد، إذ قد يكون أحد أطرف العقد ممثلا أو وكيلا لطرف أخر أصلى.
- الاسم الذي سيشار به إلى كل طرف في العقد أي صفة الشخص في العقد فإذا كان العقد عقد بيع ، مثلا يكتب البائع .

ترتيب كل طرف حسب ظهور اسمه في العقد فإذا كان ترتيب ظهوره الأول يكتب الطرف الأول، وإذا كان ترتيبه الثاني يكتب الطرف الثاني، ويراعى أن يكون الطرف الأول هو الموجب، والطرف الثاني هو القابل.

ويجب على صائغ العقد تجنب كتابة بيانات إضافية لا لزوم لها مثل الجنسية المهنة العمر الديانة الخ، ويمكن تحديد الجنسية في حالة الطرف الأجنبي فقط.

ويوضح المثال التالي الشكل العام لكتابة فقرة أطراف العقد
السيد /					ويحمل بطاقة ( تحقيق شخصية / عائلية ) رقم 
صادرة من     		بتاريخ 	        	ومقر إقامته 				والمشار إليه فيما بعد في هذا العقد باسم / 

ب- الشخص الاعتباري:
 
إذا كان أحد أطراف العقد شخصا اعتباريا ( شركة أو جهة ما ) تكتب بياناته كما يلي :
اسم الشركة /
الشكل القانوني / 
سجل تجارى رقم / 
الكائن مقرها في /
ويمثلها في العقد /
بصفته /
ويشار إليها باسم / 

وفيما يلي مثال لكتابة بيانات شركة في العقد:
شركة ......................... ، وهى شركة مساهمة كويتية، مقرها الرئيسي في ......................... ، سجل تجارى رقم ......................... ويمثلها في هذا العقد السيد / ......................... بصفته ......................... والمشار إليها فيما بعد في هذا العقد باسم .........................
طرف أول 

في العقود الدولية، تكتب، بالإضافة على بيانات الشخص الاعتباري السابقة، العبارة التالية :
شركة ......................... وهى شركة مؤسسة وقائمة على نحو صحيح طباق  لقوانين دولة ......................... 

الدكتور/ رضا محمود العبد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

طريقة صياغة عنوان العقد
من المهم أن يعكس عنوان العقد مضمونة بدقة دون زيادة أو نقصان.

 فإذا كان العقد عقد إيجار، لا داعي لإدراج تفاصيل في العنوان تبين موضوع الإيجار ومدته والقانون واجب التطبيق علبه الخ ( مثال ذلك ، وصف العقد بأنه " عقد إيجار شقة مفروشة بكامل مستلزماتها لمدة سنة طبقا للقانون ( للنظام ) رقم ... لسنة ....) ويمكن الاكتفاء في العنوان بتعبير " عقد إيجار " وتدرج باقي التفاصيل في بنود العقد. 

وإذا كان العقد عقد عمل، لا داعي لذكر تفاصيل جهة العمل ومكان العمل والوظيفة بالتفصيل في عنوان العقد، وإنما يكتفى بتعبير " عقد عمل" وتدرج كل هذه التفاصيل في البنود التي تخصها داخل العقد.

وكذلك ينبغي عدم إنقاص اسم العقد من عنوانه . ومثال ذلك، الاكتفاء في وصف العقد بكلمة " عقد" أو "اتفاق" أو بتعبير " عقد اتفاق" وإنما ينبغي توضيح نوع العقد. وإذا كان من العقود المسماة، ينبغي وصفه بالاسم بالمسمى به في القانون المعمول به. ومن ثم ينبغي عدم تسمية العقد " عقد توظيف " أو " اتفاق عمل " لأن " عقد العمل " من العقود المسماة المعروفة بهذا الاسم.

ولكن إذا تضمن العقد أكثر من معاملة وجب توضيح ذلك في عنوانه.
 ومثال ذلك إذا كان العقد يتضمن التصنيع والتوريد والتركيب والتشغيل والصيانة، ينبغي عدم الاكتفاء في عنوانه باسم " عقد توريد" فحسب وإنما يجب وصف العقد بكل هذه الأوصاف ( على سبيل المثال ، " عقد تصنيع آلات وتوريدها وتركيبها وتشغيلها وصيانتها ). وفى بعض الأحيان، يكون من الصعب على الأطراف إسباغ الوصف الصحيح على العقد.



ثانيا : تاريخ العقد ومكان إبرامه 


يبرم العقد في تاريخ يحدده عاقداه إما في مقدمته أو في نهايته، ولتاريخ العقد أهمية قصوى حيث يحدد مدى قدرة العاقد أو سلطته على التعاقد، كما يتخذ التاريخ قاعدة لبدء حساب مدة تنفيذ بعض الالتزامات المتولدة عن العقد.

يميل المحامون، عادة إلى كتابة التاريخ بشكل مفصل على النحو التالي :
إنه في يوم الأربعاء الثالث من شهر ربيع الأول سنة ألف وأربعمائة وتسعة عشرين الموافق الثاني عشر من شهر مارس ، سنة ألفين وثمانية،
حرر هذا العقد بين كل من :

وقد ترد عبارة حرر هذا العقد في صدر العقد ، على النحو التالي :
حرر هذا العقد يوم الأربعاء الثالث من شهر ربيع الأول سنة ألف وأربعمائة وتسعة عشرين الموافق الثاني عشر من شهر مارس، سنة ألفين وثمانية،
بين كل من :

ويمكن أن يكتب التاريخ في آخر العقد ، وليس في صدره ، وفى هذه الحالة يكتب بعد توقيع الأطراف على النحول التالي :
التاريخ : 3 / 3 / 1429 
الموافق 12 / 3 / 2008 

ويقصد من إيراد تاريخ تحرير العقد تحديد تاريخ إثباته كتابيا، لكن لا يرتب هذا التاريخ أي أثر قانوني على نشوء العقد، إلا من ناحية تحديد مدى قدرة أو سلطة العاقد على التعاقد في وقت معين. أما العقد نفسه فيمكن أن يكون قد نشأ بإيجاب وقبول قانونين في تاريخ سابق لتاريخ كتابة العقد.

ومع ذلك، يمكن أن يكتسب تاريخ تحرير العقد أهمية قانونية إذا كان تنفيذ العقد، أو التزام معين من الالتزامات الواردة فيه، يبدأ من تاريخ تحريره، ويجب على محرر العقد في هذه الحالة أن يراعى أن يكون توقيع الطرف النافذ بحقه الالتزام متزامناً مع تاريخ تحرير العقد، لأنه لا يمكن تصور أن يلتزم طرف ما بتنفيذ التزام ما بأثر رجعى.

وينبغي التفرقة بين تاريخ تحرير العقد وتاريخ سريانه، ففي حين يعتبر تاريخ تحرير العقد من شكلياته، يعتبر تاريخ سريانه واحدا من بنوده ويوضع ضمن متنه. فإذا كان الأصل أن تبدأ الالتزامات المتولدة عن العقد في السريان من تاريخ إبرامه، إلا أن طرفيه قد يرغبان لمبرر معين في إرجاء نفاذ العقد إلى وقت لاحق على التاريخ الذي أبرم فيه. 

ويمكن أن يرتبط تاريخ سريان العقد بتاريخ تحريره أو توقيعه ومثال ذلك ما يلي :
بند (...) : تاريخ سريان العقد
تاريخ سريان العقد هو التاريخ الذي يوقع فيه الطرفان على العقد.
ويمكن أن يرتبط تاريخ سريان العقد بحدث لاحق يتفق عليه الطرفان. ومثال ذلك ربط تاريخ سريان بتاريخ الحصول على موافقات معينة، أو تسليم الموقع في عقود الإنشاءات والتوقيع على محضر بتسلمه. وفى عقود الإنشاءات أيضاً، قد يتطلب الأمر، بالإضافة إلى كتابة تاريخ توقيع العقد، الإشارة إلى تاريخ سريانه وتاريخ بدء الأعمال في الموقع على النحو التالي :

بند (...) : تاريخ سريان العقد 
تاريخ سريان العقد هو التاريخ الذي يوقع فيه كل من صاحب العمل والمقاول على نموذج العقد .

تاريخ البدء 
تاريخ البدء هو التاريخ الذي يتسلم فيه المقاول من صاحب العمل الإخطار ببدء الأعمال في الموقع. 

أما مكان إبرام العقد فإنه يوضع عادة في مقدمة العقد بجوار تاريخه، لكن لا يوجد ما يمنع من تحديده في مؤخرة العقد بجوار التوقيعات مثلاً، ويلعب مكان إبرام العقد دوراً أساسيا في إعمال قواعد الإسناد ( تنازع القوانين لتحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق عليه ). 




ثالثاً : أطراف العقد
لكل عقد طرفان على الأقل، وقد يزيد أطراف العقد عن اثنين، وقد تعدد أفراد الطرف الواحد، وطرف العقد قد يكون شخصا طبيعيا وقد يكون شخصا اعتباريا يمثله في التعاقد شخصا طبيعيا.

وتحديد شخص العاقد مسألة في غاية الأهمية لأنها تسمح بتقدير مدى صحة الرضا الصادر منه وأيضا تقدير مدى قدرته على التعاقد في ضوء حالته المدنية، كما أن تحديد صفة العاقد ( لحسابه أم نائب يتعاقد لحساب غيره ) تلعب دورا أساسيا في تحديد الشخص الذي تنصرف إليه آثار العقد.

كذلك يتم تحديد موقع العاقد في العقد، وبيان التزاماته وحقوقه، ( من هو البائع ومن المشتري – من المؤجر ومن المستأجر – من هو صاحب العمل ومن هو المقاول ...، وهكذا )، وقد يصعب الأمر في العقود التي يتدخل فيها أكثر من شخصين مثل عقد القرض ( المقرض والمقترض والكفيل )، حيث يتعين تحديد صفة وموقع كل من وضع توقيعه على العقد.

تعدد أفراد طرف العقد:
قد يتعدد أفراد الطرف الواحد، فقد يكون البائع مثلا أكثر من شخص، وقد يكون المشتري أكثر من شخص. وفي مثل هذه الحالات يتعين الإشارة إلى أسماء أفراد كل فريق وبيانات كل واحد منهم.
ويتعين في مثل هذه الحالات أيضا تحديد العلاقة بين أفراد كل طرف فيما يتعلق بوصف التزامهم العقدي من حيث كونه التزاما بسيطا أم التزاما تضامنيا.



بيانات تحديد شخصية العاقد:
تقتضي المصلحة التحقق من شخصية من يزمع التعاقد خاصة في الحالات التي يقوم فيها التعاقد على اعتبارات شخصية كالخبرة والسمعة والانتشار وحيازة التقنيات الحديثة ... الخ. 

وتحدد شخصية العاقد بذكر بيانات حالته المدنية إذا كان شخصا طبيعيا ويضاف بيانات أخرى إذا كان العاقد شخصا اعتباريا، وذلك وفقا لما يلي:

أ- الشخص الطبيعي 
تتضمن هذه الفقرة البيانات الشخصية للأطراف، وتشمل بصفة رئيسة ما يلي :
- الاسم 
- الموطن ( محل الإقامة ) 
- بيانات بطاقة تحقيق الشخصية 
- قد تكتب أيضا صفة الشخص التي بموجبها دخل في العقد، إذ قد يكون أحد أطرف العقد ممثلا أو وكيلا لطرف أخر أصلى.
- الاسم الذي سيشار به إلى كل طرف في العقد أي صفة الشخص في العقد فإذا كان العقد عقد بيع ، مثلا يكتب البائع .

ترتيب كل طرف حسب ظهور اسمه في العقد فإذا كان ترتيب ظهوره الأول يكتب الطرف الأول، وإذا كان ترتيبه الثاني يكتب الطرف الثاني، ويراعى أن يكون الطرف الأول هو الموجب، والطرف الثاني هو القابل.

ويجب على صائغ العقد تجنب كتابة بيانات إضافية لا لزوم لها مثل الجنسية المهنة العمر الديانة الخ، ويمكن تحديد الجنسية في حالة الطرف الأجنبي فقط.

ويوضح المثال التالي الشكل العام لكتابة فقرة أطراف العقد
السيد /					ويحمل بطاقة ( تحقيق شخصية / عائلية ) رقم 
صادرة من     		بتاريخ 	        	ومقر إقامته 				والمشار إليه فيما بعد في هذا العقد باسم / 

ب- الشخص الاعتباري:
 
إذا كان أحد أطراف العقد شخصا اعتباريا ( شركة أو جهة ما ) تكتب بياناته كما يلي :
اسم الشركة /
الشكل القانوني / 
سجل تجارى رقم / 
الكائن مقرها في /
ويمثلها في العقد /
بصفته /
ويشار إليها باسم / 

وفيما يلي مثال لكتابة بيانات شركة في العقد:
شركة ......................... ، وهى شركة مساهمة كويتية، مقرها الرئيسي في ......................... ، سجل تجارى رقم ......................... ويمثلها في هذا العقد السيد / ......................... بصفته ......................... والمشار إليها فيما بعد في هذا العقد باسم .........................
طرف أول 

في العقود الدولية، تكتب، بالإضافة على بيانات الشخص الاعتباري السابقة، العبارة التالية :
شركة ......................... وهى شركة مؤسسة وقائمة على نحو صحيح طباق  لقوانين دولة ......................... 
إذا تعاقد الشخص بصفته ولي على قصر يتم التحقق مما يلي:

•	مستندات إثبات شخصيته .
•	الإطلاع على أصل صك الولاية ..
•	ما إذا كان عليه تهميش بقيد أو إلغاء ..
•	شروط صك الولاية وما إذا كانت مخولة للتعاقد .
•	وبالنسبة للمرأة فلا بد من شهود على شخصيتها ..
•	ويلاحظ أن يتضمن العقد عبارة تفيد إقرار الولي بسريان صك ولايته.

إذا كان الشخص يتعاقد بصفة ناظر وقف يتعين التحقق من :

•	  مستندات إثبات الشخصية ..
•	 أصل صك النظارة ..
•	 ما إذا كان هناك شروط مقيده ..
•	  شروط النظارة وما إذا كانت مخولة للتعاقد .
•	  ويلاحظ أن يتضمن العقد عبارة تفيد سريان صك النظارة ..


إذا كان الشخص يتعاقد بصفته مصفي شركة يتعين التحقق من:

•	  مستندات إثبات الشخصية ..
•	  أصل قرار التصفية ..

إذا كان الشخص يتعاقد بصفته الحارس القضائي :

•	مستندات إثبات الشخصية
•	صورة عن حكم الحراسة القضائية 

إذا كان الشخص يتعاقد بصفته أمين التفليسة :

•	  مستندات إثبات الشخصية ..
•	 الإطلاع على أصل الحكم القاضي بتعيينه أمين للتفليسة ..
•	  ما إذا كان الصك يتضمن شروط مقيده ,
•	  ما إذا كان الأمين مخولا للتعاقد ..

إذا كان المتعاقد شخص اعتباري كمؤسسة يتم التحقق من:

•	  أصل السجل التجاري ..
•	  سريانه .. مستخرج حديث للسجل متى ما كان قديما ..
•	  اسم مالك المؤسسة بموجب السجل التجاري ..
•	  التحقق من اسم الطرف المتعاقد وما إذا كان مالك المؤسسة, أو وكيلا عنه .. أصل الوكالة .. شروطها .. سريانها ..
•	 عنوانها الدائم ..

إذا كان المتعاقد شخص اعتباري ( شركة ) يتم الإطلاع على صورة عقدها للتحقق من :

•	  اسم مديرها ..
•	  الحقوق الممنوحة له بموجب عقد الشركة وما إذا كانت مخولة للتعاقد ..
•	  الإطلاع على أصل قرار الشركاء بتعيينه مديرا إذا لم ينص على اسمه بموجب عقد الشركة ..
•	  الإطلاع على أصل السجل التجاري للشركة , ويفضل مستخرج سجل حديث 
•	  التحقق من وجود اسم المدير الحاضر بصفته ممثلاً للشركة والنشاط المتعاقد عليه ضمن أنشطة الشركة وأغراضها ..



الدكتور/ رضا محمود العبد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

رابعا : تمهيد العقد
يعكس التمهيد ما يدور في ذهن أطراف العقد ويدل على اتجاه إرادتهم إلى الارتباط المتبادل، كما يتضمن فضلا عن الغاية من التعاقد، السياق الذي جرى فيه التعاقد أي خلفياته أو ماضي العلاقة بين الطرفين مما يبين الخطوات التي أدت إلى التعاقد متضمنة مراحل التفاوض بينهما، كما يوضح التمهيد علاقة العقد بغيره من الوثائق ذات العلاقة بموضوع التعاقد، أي أن التمهيد يمثل الإطار الأساسي للتعاقد وفي نفس الوقت يتضمن روح العقد.

يتضح من ذلك، أن الجزء الخاص بالتمهيد يعطى خلفية عن العقد وغرض الأطراف من الدخول فيه، ولا يعتبر هذا الجزء أساسياً في العقد في نظر البعض، ومن ثم  يكمن الاستغناء عنه إذا لم تكن ثمة ضرورة لوجوده. لكن تظل له أهمية عملية لا خلاف عليها حيث يمكن من التعرف على نوايا أطراف العقد مما يفيد في تفسيره سواء بين الطرفين أو أمام المحاكم وهيئات التحكيم. 

ويتضمن هذا الجزء من العقد عادة معلومات أو بيانات، وينظر إليه عموما على أنه خارج متن العقد. ومن ثم يجب على صائغ العقد تجنب وضع بنود تعاقدية في التمهيد. وعند الحاجة إلى إدراج معلومات تتعلق ببند في العقد، يمكن الإحالة إليه.

ومثال على المعلومات التي ترد في التمهيد، على نحو صحيح، أن يذكر في تمهيد عقد بيع قطعة أرض تاريخ ملكية الأرض، وكيف آلت إلى البائع وبيانات تسجيلها إلخ.

ومن الخطأ أن يتضمن مثل هذا التمهيد إقرارات تعاقدية، 
ومثال ذلك أن يتضمن التمهيد إقرارا من البائع بملكيته للأرض المبيعة ملكية تامة خالصة فمن الأفضل إدراج مثل هذا الإقرار في متن العقد . 
ومن الخطأ بالمثل أن يتضمن تمهيد عقد إنشاءات إقراراً من المقاول بأن لديه القدرة والتنظيم والكفاءة للقيام بالعمل المتعاقد عليه ، فمن الأفضل إدراج مثل هذا الإقرار في متن العقد.

ويكتب الجزء الخاص بالتمهيد بطريقتين، الأول كلاسيكية في شكل حيثيات، والثانية، وهى الطريقة الحديثة، في شكل فقرات مستقلة. 
وفى الطريقة الأولى يأخذ التمهيد شكل جملة واحدة ممتدة عبر عدة فقرات كل منها يبدأ بكلمة حيث إن وفيما يلي أمثلة على صياغة التمهيد في شكل حيثيات.

مثال رقم (1):
عقد مقاولة من الباطن 
تمهيد: 
حيث أن المقاول أبرم عقدا لتنفيذ مشروع محطة تخفيض الضغط لشبكة توزيع الغاز الطبيعي بمنطقة المشروع في 
وحيث أن المقاول عين مقاول الباطن لتنفيذ الأعمال المدنية وفقا لأخر نسخة معدلة من مستندات المشروع ولكافة المراسلات الأخرى الخاص بالعقد التي تسلمها المقاول من العميل بما في ذلك مواصفات الخرسانة، والأعمال الترابية، ومبنى الخدمات، والسور.
وحيث أنه لغرض تلبية حاجة المقاول إلى بعض المعدات والعمالة لتنفيذ كل الأعمال المدنية في محطة تخفيض الضغط لشبكة توزيع الغاز الطبيعي بمنطقة المشروع في قرر المقاول إرساء هذه الأعمال على مقاول الباطن نظرا لخبرته في تنفيذ هذه الأعمال ووفقا للعرض المقدم منه المرفق طيه المؤرخ في ....................
لذا اتفق الطرفان المتعاقدان فيما بينهما على الشروط والأحكام التالية :

مثال رقم (2) 
عقد خدمات استشارية 
تمهيد
حيث أن الطرف الأول " صاحب العمل " بنك تجارى محلى متخصص في تشغيل حسابات العملاء وحسابات حفظ الخزائن وتداول المعاملات في الأوراق المالية سواء بنفسه أو عن طريق شركات مستقلة متخصصة تحت المسئولية الكاملة للبنك.
وحيث أن شركة ( .......... ) متخصصة في تقديم الخدمات العالمية الإرشادية والاستشارية المالية والاستثمارية، لذا اتفق الطرفان بعد أن أقر بأهليتهما القانونية الكاملة على ما يلي :


أما في الطريقة الثانية، فيأخذ الجزء الخاص بالتمهيد شكل الفقرات العادية المنفصلة، مع مراعاة التوازن بين الفقرات ومثال ذلك ما يلي :

مثال رقم (3) 
عقد إيجار أملاك 
تمهيد 
الشقة ( ...) رقم بالعقار الكائن في ( ... ) موضوع هذا العقد كانت مؤجرة إلى السيد / ............... بموجب عقد إيجار مؤرخ في (.........) والذي تضمنت نصوصه تخويل المستأجر الحق في تأجير العين من باطنه مؤثثة أو غير مؤنثة والتنازل عن عقد الإيجار للغير كليا أو جزئيا كما أجاز له تمكين الغير من الانتفاع بالعين للضيافة دون الحصول على إذن كتابي من المؤجر ( المادة .... من العقد ) وكذلك الإضافة المحررة في نهاية العقد بخط اليد التي أكدت هذا الحق للمستأجر دون أن يكون للمالك حق الاعتراض .
واستناداً إلى ذلك تنازل السيد / ........... عن عقد الإيجار سالف الذكر إلى كل من (أ) و (ب) . وذلك بموجب إقرار بالتنازل مؤرخ في ...... ومنذ ذلك التاريخ، حل المتنازل إليهما محل المستأجر المتنازل في كافة حقوقه والتزاماته المترتبة على عقد الإيجار المتنازل عنه قبل الملاك الحاليين للعقار.
ويرغب الطرف الثاني في استئجار الشقة المذكورة وتلاقت رغبته من قبول الطرف الأول، ومن منطلق حق الطرف الأول المنصوص عليه على نحو ما تقدم في عقد الإيجار المتنازل عنه إضافة إلى كون الطرف الأول ضمن ملاك العقار على الشيوع .
لذا اتفق الطرفان بكافة الضمانات الفعلية والقانونية على ما يلي :

وكما لاحظنا من الأمثلة المذكورة أعلاه، ينتهي الجزء الخاص بالتمهيد، عادة، بعبارة تقدم لبنود العقد المتفق عليها بين الطرفين.

وتأخذ هذه العبارة عادة الصيغة التالية :
لذا اتفق الطرفان، بعد أن أقرا بكامل أهليتهما للتعاقد والتصرف على ما يلي :

ولا داعي في رأينا، لعبارة " بعد أن أقرا بكامل أهليتهما للتعاقد والتصرف "، لأنه إذا ثبت أن أيا من الطرفين غير مؤهل للتعاقد، يبطل العقد سواء أقر ذلك الطرف كذبا بأهليته للتعاقد ( أو التصرف )، أم لا وبالتالي فالنتيجة واحدة في حالة وجود هذه العبارة أو عدمه. والعكس صحيح إذا لم تكن هذه العبارة موجودة وكان الطرفان مؤهلين للتعاقد، فإن العقد ينشأ صحيحا بصرف النظر عن وجود هذه العبارة.

القواعد التي تنبغي مراعاتها في صياغة التمهيد
1-	يجب أن يقتصر التمهيد على إعطاء خلفية عن العقد، عند الضرورة :
كما أسلفنا، لا يعد الجزء الخاص بالتمهيد من العناصر الجوهرية اللازمة لصحة العقد، بل هو من الأجزاء الاختيارية التي يجوز لصائغ العقد إدراجها أو عدم إدراجها في العقد. وبالتالي ينبغي على صائغ العقد أن يسأل نفسه قبل إدراج التمهيد في العقد عن ضرورة إدراجه. فإذا كانت ثمة معلومات تمثل خلفية مهمة عن العقد أمكن للصائغ حينئذ إدراجها في التمهيد له، ومثال ذلك ما يلي :

مثال : عقد إدارة 
تمهيد 
تمتلك الشركة المالكة فندقا في مدينة (.............) يشار إليه فيما بعد في هذا العقد باسم الفندق .
شركة الإدارة جزء من مجموعة (.........) التي تعتبر واحدة من أكبر مجموعات الفنادق في العالم وتدير العديد من الفنادق في جميع أنحاء العالم، واكتسبت خبرة في مختلف مراحل تشييد الفنادق وتشغيلها وإدارتها خاصة تلك التي تحمل العلامة التجارية (...........).
دخلت " شركة الإدارة " في عقد مع الشركة المالكة بموجب منحت شركة الإدارة الحق في تشغيل فنادق في المملكة العربية السعودية تحمل العلامة التجارية (.....)
دخلت الشركة المالكة في عقد إدارة في وترغب في (.....) وترغب في تجديد هذا العقد ووافقت شركة الإدارة على ذلك بموجب البنود الواردة بهذا العقد 
اتفقت كل من الشركة المالكة وشركة الإدارة على تنفيذ برنامج كامل للتجديدات للفندق بغرض رفع كفاءة منشآته إلى معايير فنادق (.....). 
اتفق الطرفان على أنه بمجرد الانتهاء من برنامج التجديدات المستمر يمكن تغيير الاسم التجاري للفندق من (.....) إلى (......). 
وستتم إعادة تسمية الفندق ليصبح اسمه فندق (.....) بعد تصديق المسئولين داخل مجموعة (.....) على مطابقة الفندق لمعايير فنادق (.....). 
وسيقتصر هذا التغيير، الذي يمكن أن يتم في عام (....) فقط على علامة التجارية، ولن يكون له أي اثر من أي نوع على البنود والشروط الواردة في هذا العقد.
لذا اتفق الطرفان على ما يلي :

2-	يجب ألا يتضمن التمهيد اتفاقات أو وعودا بين الطرفين

من الممارسات الشائعة الخاطئة في صياغة التمهيد أن يضع الصائغ فيه بنودا تعاقدية ، ثم يدرج في صدر بنود العقد بنداً ينص على أن " التمهيد جزء من العقد ..." ومثال ذلك ما يلي :

مثال: عقد بيع:
حيث أن البائع يمتلك قطعة أرض في منطقة (.........) ومساحتها (........) ويقر بأنه يمتلكها ملكية خالصة دون منازعة من أحد .........

3- تجنب استخدام أسلوب الحيثيات وبدلاً منه استخدم أسلوب الفقرات المنفصلة في بناء التمهيد:

-	أسلوب الحيثيات في بناء الجزء الخاص بالتمهيد يؤدي عادة إلى تشجيع صائغ العقد إلى إدراج المزيد من الحيثيات ومن هنا يقع صائغ العقد في خطأ إدراج وعود واتفاقات في التمهيد.
-	يؤدي استخدام أسلوب الفقرات المنفصلة إلى زيادة تركيز انتباه صائغ العقد مما يساعده على المعلومات المهمة التي تتعلق بالعقد.
-	يعتمد أسلوب الحيثيات على الجملة الممتدة التي تبدأ بعبارة " حيث أن " وتنتهي بعبارة " لذا، اتفق الطرفان " وبين العبارتين توجد عادة سلسلة من الحيثيات، وهذا بلا شك يرهق مستخدم العقد مما يقلل من وضوح مضمون التمهيد.   

خامساً: مواد ( بنود ) العقد

وهي الشروط الخاصة بموضوع العقد ( تختلف بحسب طبيعة محل العقد من سلع وخدمات وعمليات مختلفة ).

من الناحية المثالية يقسم العقد إلى مواد حسب موضوع كل مادة، ويخصص لكل مادة عنوان رئيس يعكس موضوعها، وترقم المواد بأرقام مسلسلة
ويمكن تقسيم كل مادة إلى مواد فرعية:

مثال:
1. نطاق الأعمال
1-1
1-2
1-3 
2. تجهيزات المقاول
2-1
2-2
2-3 
ويمكن تقسيم المواد الفرعية إلى فقرات:
1 - 
1-1
1-1-أ
1-1-ب

في العقود الكبيرة يقسم العقد إلى مجلدات، 
وكل مجلد إلى أبواب أو أجزاء، 
ويأخذ كل باب عنواناً رئيساً، 
ويتكون كل باب من عدة مواد تتعلق بموضوعه
ويخصص لكل مادة عنوان فرعي
ويمكن أن تشمل كل مادة عدة بنود فرعية
وقد يخصص لكل بند فرعي عنوان فرعي
ويمكن أن يشتمل كل بند فرعي على عدة فقرات
مثال:
المجلد الثاني: شروط العقد
الجزء الأول: الشروط العامة
1- التعريفات

صياغة بنود العقد

1-	بنود أركان العقد
أولاً: التراضي
بند التراضي: ( مفهوم التراضي – صياغة بند التراضي – توجيهات حول صياغة بند التراضي )

      التراضي هو تطابق إرادتين. والمقصود بالإرادة، هنا، هي الإرادة التي تتجه إلى إحداث أثر قانوني معين، هو إنشاء الالتزام أو نقله أو تعديله أو إنهاؤه.

والتراضي، كذلك، هو توافق الإرادتين على إحداث أثر قانوني معين. ويُعَدّ التراضي ركن العقد الأساسي. فإذا فُقِدَ، لم ينعقد العقد.

وسائل التعبير عن الإرادة :

      الإرادة أمر كامن في النفس لا يمكن أن تحدث أثراً قانونياً معيناً، إلا إذا ظهرت إلى الخارج، أي إلا إذا أفصح صاحبها عنها. 

والتعبير عن الإرادة، يكون باللفظ، وبالكتابة، وبالإشارة المتداولة عرفاً. كما يكون باتخاذ موقف لا تدع ظروف الحال شكاً في دلالته على حقيقة المقصود، أي يكون التعبير عن الإرادة مطابقاً لحقيقة ما قصدت إليه.

ويجوز أن يكون التعبير عن الإرادة ضمنياً، إذا لم ينص القانون، أو يتفق الطرفان على أن يكون صريحاً. ويعتبر من قبيل القبول الضمني قيام الوكيل بتنفيذ الوكالة، إذ يدل هذا على قبوله لها. 
      والتراضي لا يكون صحيحاً، إلا بشرطين: 

       1 ـ  أن يكون صادراً من ذي أهلية: 
      الإنسان، لدى ولادته، تكون له شخصية قانونية، صالحة لأن تثبِت له حقوقاً، ولأن تقرر عليه واجبات والتزامات. ولكنه لا يستطيع أن يباشر الأعمال والتصرفات القانونية بنفسه، فهو غير أهل لمباشرة هذه الأعمال. ويجب التفرقة بين تمتع الشخص بالحقوق وقابليته لتحمل الالتزامات، وهو ما يطلق عليه "أهلية الوجوب"، وبين قدرة الشخص على أن يقوم بالأعمال الناجمة عنها تلك الحقوق والالتزامات، والتي تسمى " أهلية الأداء ". 

      ويمر الإنسان، من حيث أهليته، ومن وقت ولادته، بثلاثة مراحل، هي: 
      1. المرحلة الأولى: وتبدأ من ولادة الطفل، وينتهي ببلوغ سن التمييز، وهي سن سبع سنوات. ويكون الشخص، في هذا الدور، صغيراً، غير مميز (عديم الأهلية). 
      2. المرحلة الثانية : وتبدأ من سن التمييز، وينتهي ببلوغ الإنسان سن الرشد. وفي هذا الدور، يكون الشخص صبيّاً مميزاً، ولكنه غير كامل عناصر الرشد ( ناقص الأهلية ). 
إذا كان الصبي مميزاً، كانت تصرفاته المالية صحيحة، متى كانت نافعة نفعاً محضاً، وباطلة، متى كانت ضارّة ضرراً محضاً. أما التصرفات المالية، الدائرة بين النفع والضرر، فتكون قابلة للإبطال، لمصلحة القاصر، ويزول حق التمسك بالإبطال، إذا أجاز القاصر التصرف، بعد بلوغه سن الرشد، أو إذا صدرت الإجازة   من وليّه، أو من المحكمة، بحسب الأحوال". 

3. المرحلة الثالثة : وتبدأ ببلوغ الشخص سن الرشد، وهي ثمانية عشر سنة في النظام السعودي وإحدى وعشرون سنة، بالنسبة إلى القانون   المصري. وفي هذه المرحلة، يُعَدّ الشخص رشيداً بالغاً (كامل الأهلية)، ما لم  يحدث له عارض من عوارض الأهلية أو مانع من موانع الأهلية. 
وعوارض الأهلية : بعضها يؤثر في العقل، وهي: الجنون، والعُتْه، والسَّفَه، والغفلة. 
     وموانع الأهلية بعضها يصيب الجسم، فيجعل الشخص عاجزاً عجزاً، جزئياً أو كلياً، عن القيام على أمر نفسه، كإصابة حواسّ الشخص ببعض العاهات. 
  وبعضها يمنع الشخص عن الإشراف على أمواله كالغَيبة. 
 والبعض الآخر يفرض على الشخص لمصلحة الغير مثل الحجر على المفلس 

       2 ـ أن يكون صادراً من ذي إرادة سليمة، غير مشوبة بعيب من عيوب الرضا. 
      وعيوب الرضا هي: 
      الغلط، والتدليس، والإكراه، والاستغلال. 

صياغة بند التراضي
يعبر عن ركن التراضي في العقد بأحد الطرق التالية:
مثال: تم هذا البيع وقبل بإيجاب وقبول قانونيين بين الطرفين المتعاقدين .......
مثال: أجر الطرف الأول إلى الطرف الثاني القابل لذلك .................
مثال:
1-	حيث يرغب البائع في أن يبيع للمشتري .......... 
2-	وحيث صادفت هذه الرغبة قبول المشتري 
مثال: 
1-	باع الطرف الأول إلى الطرف الثاني قطعة الأرض الواقعة في ...... 
2-	يقبل الطرف الثاني أن يشتري من الطرف الأول قطعة الأرض المذكورة ..........

- بند محل العقد: ( مفهوم المحل – وصف موضوع العقد )
 والمحل هو الركن الثاني من أركان العقد. 
      أ. محل الالتزام :
      محل الالتزام هو ما يتعهد به المدين، والمدين يلتزم: 
- إما بإعطاء شيء كنقل الملكية للشيء المبيع، أو ترتيب حق عيني على شيء كالرهن، 
- وأما القيام بعمل كالتزام مقاول ببناء منزل، 
- أو الامتناع عن عمل كالتزام بائع المتجر بالامتناع عن مزاولة نفس التجارة في الجهة الكائن فيها المتجر المبيع. 

      ب. محل العقد :
      هو العملية القانونية، التي يراد تحقيقها من طريق التراضي. وهذه العملية القانونية، تتحقق من طريق جملة الالتزامات الناشئة عن العقد.

ومحل العقد يتنوع بحسب الغايات المتعددة، التي يريد المتعاقدون تحقيقها. ويشترط في محل العقد، ألا يكون مخالفاً للنظام العام أو للآداب. 

ويجب أن يستوفي محل الالتزام، إذا كان شيئاً، الشروط الآتية: 
      * أن يكون الشيء موجوداً، أو قابلاً للوجود. 
      * أن يكون داخلاً في دائرة التعامل. 
      * أن يكون معيّناً أو قابلاً للتعيين. 

ويجب في محل الالتزام، إذا كان أداء عمل، أو الامتناع عن عمل: 
      * أن يكون ممكناً. 
      * أن يكون مشروعاً. 

صياغة بند محل العقد

من الأفضل في تحديد محل العقد بيان محتوياته وحدوده تحديدا دقيقا يجعل من السهل تمييزه عن غيره، ففي عقد البيع مثلا فإن محل الالتزام الرئيسي في العقد هو المبيع، لذلك يجب تحديد مواصفات المبيع الأساسية ( الوزن – الجودة – التعبئة – تحديد بلد المنشأ – جهة الوصول – تاريخ الإنتاج – تاريخ انتهاء الصلاحية – الخ )

مثال من عقد بيع شقة تمليك:
وصف الشقة موضوع التعاقد
تقع الشقة موضوع التعاقد رقم ( 10 ) بالطابق الرابع العلوي البحري على ناصية تقاطع الشارع رقم ( 12 ) مع الشارع رقم ( 61 ) في العمارة رقم ( 73 ) المقامة على قطعة الأرض رقم 23 / 81 بشاطئ النخيل، العجمي، وحدودها كالتالي:
الحد البحري: الشارع رقم ( 12 ) عرض 15 متر
الحد القبلي قطعة الأرض رقم 23 / 80
الحد الشرقي الشارع رقم ( 61 ) عرض 10 أمتار
الحد الغربي: قطعة الأرض رقم 23 / 56
ومرفق رسم هندسي موضح عليه موقع الشقة وموقع عليه من المشتري

مثال من عقد خدمات نظافة:
يلتزم الطرف الثاني بالقيام بأعمال النظافة موضوع هذا العقد والموضحة بالملحق رقم ( 1 ) الموقع عليه من الطرفين.

قد يكون محل العقد هو العملية القانونية التي يراد تحقيقها، والتي ينشأ العقد في سبيل تحقيقها التزامات على عاتق أطرافه. لذلك، فإن بيان هذه الالتزامات بطرقة واضحة من شأنه أن يعطي لمحل العقد تحديدا وافياً.

تحديد التزامات الأطراف:
يعتبر العقد مصدرا من مصادر الالتزام، لذلك تحرص الصياغة العقدية على وضع بنود تحدد التزامات وحقوق الأطراف بشكل واضح ومحدد. وتتضمن بنود الالتزامات عادة كل من الالتزامات الرئيسية من ناحية والالتزامات الثانوية من ناحية أخرى. ( مثل التزام البائع بنقل ملكية المبيع في عقد البيع التجاري )

يجب أن تكون بنود الالتزامات واضحة وصريحة وموجزة بقدر الإمكان، من خلال بناء الجمل بكلمات واضحة المعنى، مع البعد عن العبارات الغامضة التي تحتمل التأويل وتحتاج إلى التفسير، فقد يؤدي التفسير إلى منازعات إذا لم يرتضيه أحد الأطراف في العقد.  

وضمانا لحسن صياغة الالتزامات، يعين على القائم بالصياغة مراعاة الاعتبارات التالية:
1-	أنه يقوم بصياغة التزامات عقدية لأطراف تتعارض مصالحهم التجارية، فكل التزام على عاتق طرف منهم هو في نفس الوقت حق للطرف الأخر.
2-	ضرورة التنظيم والتوزيع الصحيح للالتزامات مع مراعاة الربط بين البنود بعضها البعض عن طريق وضع بناء أولي لهيكل العقد.
3-	يجدر وضع البدائل التي يمكن أن يواجهها الطرفين في المستقبل بحيث يستشرفها ويتوقعها مع الأخذ في الاعتبار قصد الأطراف وطبيعة العقد وحسن النية.
4-	اختلاف مضمون بنود وآثار كل عقد عن غيره حيث أن لكل عقد طبيعته الخاصة التي تميزه عن غيره من العقود الأخرى.
5-	أن يكون تحت يده كافة المستندات والمعلومات التي يمكن أن تساهم في الإعداد الجيد للصياغة والتي تتيح له الوقوف على معطيات وخلفيات موضوع العقد. (مسئولية مشتركة مع أطراف العقد طالبي الصياغة). 

- بند السبب ( المقابل ): صياغة بند السبب

      والسبب هو الركن الثالث من أركان العقد. 

والسبب في العقد، هو الغرض الذي يقصد المتعاقد إلى تحقيقه، أو هو الباعث الذي حمل المتعاقد على إبرام العقد. والبواعث التي تحمل الإنسان على إبرام عقد ما، هي بواعث متعددة، ومتنوعة، ومختلفة من عقد إلى أخر، ومن متعاقد إلى آخر. 

فإذا سألت لماذا اشترى فلان هذا المنزل؟ كانت الإجابة لأنه يريد أن يسكنه، أو يريد استغلاله فندقاً، أو يؤجره … وهكذا. وسبب العقد، أي سبب العملية القانونية، التي يريد العاقد تحقيقها، هو ما يُعرف بالباعث أو الدافع الفردي، أو الباعث الذاتي. ويجب أن يكون سبب العقد مشروعاً، أي لا يكون مخالفاً للنظام العام أو للآداب، 

أما السبب في الالتزام: فهو ما يحمل الشخص على الالتزام، وهو واحد في كل نوع من أنواع العقود، 

ففي البيع مثلاً سبب التزام المشتري بدفع الثمن هو التزام البائع بتسليم المبيع إليه، وسبب التزام البائع بتسليم المبيع إلى المشتري هو التزام هذا الأخير بدفع الثمن إليه. أيّ أنه في كافة عقود البيع سبب التزام المشتري أو سبب التزام البائع واحد لا يتغير. والسبب في هذا المعنى يشترط فيه شرطاً واحداً وهو أن يكون موجوداً. 

وإذا لم يكن للالتزام سبب أو كان سببه مخالفاً للنظام العام أو للآداب، كان العقد باطلاً.

صياغة بند السبب ( المقابل )

في العقود البسيطة يصاغ بند السبب ( المقابل ) على النحو التالي:

مثال: 
يوافق الطرف الأول في مقابل مبلغ ... ريال على أن يبيع للطرف الثاني .......
مثال: 
1-	باع الطرف الأول إلى الطرف الثاني العقار .......
2-	تم هذا البيع مقابل ................

في العقود الطويلة التي يتضمن المقابل فيها تفاصيل كثيرة، يصاغ بند المقابل بطريق الإحالة وذلك بإدراج بند يحدد السعر المتفق عليه ويحيل إلى ملحق يرفق بالعقد يتضمن تفاصيل ذلك السعر، 
مثال:
سعر الشراء المتفق عليه موضح في الملحق ( أ ) المرفق بهذا العقد.

مثال: من عقد توريد محطة توليد طاقة كهربائية:
في مقابل تقديم وتسليم المحطة طبقاً للملحق ( ب )، المادة ( 7 ) المعنونة ( البدء والإتمام )، يدفع المالك إلى المورد إجمالي سعر الشراء الموضح في الملحق ( ج )، القسم المعنون ( جدول الكميات والأسعار ).

ملاحظة:
عند صياغة بند المقابل، ينبغي عدم الاكتفاء بمجرد تحديد الثمن إذا كان المقابل في شكل ثمن يدفعه أحد طرفي العقد إلى الطرف الآخر. بالرغم من اختلاف طرق تحديد الثمن وتعدده إلا أن صياغة هذا البند يجب أن تتضمن أحكاما واضحة، حيث ينبغي تحديد العناصر التالية:
-	الثمن المتفق عليه جملة وتفصيلاً، والطرف الملزم بالدفع.
-	ما يدخل في الثمن وما لا يدخل فيه.
-	شروط الدفع وتشمل:
•	طريقة الدفع. ( الشكل الذي سيتم به الدفع، نقداً، بشيك، بحوالة، خطاب اعتماد غير قابل للإلغاء .... الخ ).
•	مواعيد الدفع.
•	مكان الدفع. 
•	العملة التي يدفع بها الثمن ( في حالة التعاقد مع طرف أجنبي ).
•	الخطوات الواجب حدوثها قبل الدفع.
•	نفقات الدفع إذا كان دفع الثمن يقتضي نفقات خاصة.
-	   الدفاتر المحاسبية والكشوف وحق الإطلاع عليها ومراجعتها ( العقود التجارية ).
-	الموقف من أي تغييرات قد تطرأ على السعر. 
وينبغي ملاحظة أن شرط تعديل الثمن يختلف عن شرط مراجعة الثمن أو إعادة النظر فيه:
•	شرط تعديل الثمن يتعلق بالحالات التي يحدث بها تعديلات في العقد تعود إلى طلبات التعديل أو التغيير في الأشياء أو الأعمال التي تشكل محل العقد، أو في حالة بدء تنفيذ العقد على بيانات خاطئة أو معلومات غير صحيحة، أو تغيير الالتزامات في العقد، أو التعديلات الناتجة عن زيادة أو نقص التكاليف.  
•	شرط إعادة النظر في الثمن يشمل الحالات التي يطرأ فيها تغيير يؤدي إلى اختلال التوازن العقدي مثل الظروف الطارئة أو القوة القاهرة.

المرجع
الدكتور / رضا محمود العبد

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

صياغة البنود النموذجية في العقود

يقصد بالبنود النموذجية في العقود تلك البنود المعتادة التي تظهر عادة في نهاية العقد ويقصد منها حماية إنفاذ العقد وحقوق أطرافه بشكل عام. ويطلق على هذه البنود ( متفرقات أو أحكام عامة ). وتختلف عن المسائل التي تتعلق بموضوع العقد والتزامات أطرافه. 

ولا يحتاج العقد لكل هده البنود النموذجية، لكن بجانب البنود الأساسية في العقد يعتمد إدراج بند من البنود النموذجية فيه على نوع المعاملة التي يشملها العقد. 

وتستخدم هذه البنود بشكل متكرر في العقود، وقد لا يشعر أطراف العقد بأهميتها، وغالبا ما تنقل عن نماذج سابقة، 
ولدلك تسمى بالبنود النموذجية       ( standard clauses )  

ولا يجوز للقائم بالصياغة أن يقع في النقل الأعمى من نماذج العقود المتداولة حتى لا يلغي ميزات المبادرة إلى الصياغة. لذلك يتعين عليه أن يتجنب المحاكاة الحرفية للصيغ النموذجية للعقود، فربما تكون هده البنود قد تكون سيئة الصياغة نتيجة نقلها من نماذج قديمة في صياغتها وقد تكون غير مفهومة، ومن الأخطاء الشائعة في صياغة هده البنود: إدراج أحكام موضوعية تم نسيانها وكان ينبغي وضعها ضمن التزامات أطراف العقد.

فإذا جاز الاستعانة بالصيغ النموذجية في إعداد العقد إلا أنه يجب إدخال التعديلات اللازمة التي تقتضيها ظروف العقد محل الصياغة وخصوصياتها، سواء بإلغاء بعض الشروط أو بإضافة شروط أخرى.

البنود النموذجية الرئيسية:	
1-	التعريفات
( قد يرغب طرفا العقد في تحديد المعنى الذي تدل عليه المصطلحات أو الألفاظ المذكورة في صلب العقد أو في ملاحقه، سواء كانت المصطلحات قانونية أو غير قانونية، لذلك يتم تخصيص بند أو جزء من العقد كأحد ملاحقه لبيان تعريف المصطلحات المذكورة بحيث يتقيد الطرفان بمعانيها المذكورة في بند التعاريف ).

2-	التفسيرات
يخضع العقد لقواعد التفسير الملزمة المنصوص عليها في القانون، لكن يجب ألا يعتمد القائم بالصياغة على وجود قواعد لتفسير العقد محل الصياغة لكي يقلل من جهوده في ضبط أحكامها، لذلك يقوم القائم بالصياغة بتضمين العقد أحكاما لتفسيره، وأن يضع في اعتباره أن المحاكم يمكن أن تطبق قواعد التفسير بطريقة مختلفة بحسب ظروف كل حالة. لذلك يجب أن يتجنب كل ما من شأنه استدعاء الغير مثل القضاء لتفسير العقد. 

من المعروف أن المحاكم قد تختلف في الاختيار بين مناهج التفسير. لذلك فالحرص على ضبط صياغة نصوص العقد، على نحو يتفادى بقدر الإمكان اللجوء إلى قواعد التفسير، يؤدي إلى توفير الاستقرار المطلوب للعقد. 

ومن أمثلة البنود التي تساعد في تفسير العقد النص على أنه يرتبط بالعقود الأخرى المبرمة بين طرفيه، أو نفي أي رابطة بين العقد النهائي وبين ما يسبقه من مستندات أو وثائق جرت صياغتها أثناء مرحلة المفاوضات.

3-	مدة العقد
4-	القانون الواجب التطبيق
العقد شريعة المتعاقدين، لذلك تركت التشريعات في مختلف الدول لإرادة المتعاقدين تحديد القانون الواجب التطبيق على الالتزامات التعاقدية. ويشترط في هذا القانون:
-	أن يكون وثيق الصلة بالعقد، 
-	ألا يكون اختيار قانون معين مشوبا بالغش نحو القانون بهدف التهرب من الأحكام الآمرة في قانون آخر يرتبط بالعقد
-	ألا يتعارض اختيار القانون مع النظام العام في بلد التعاقد

إذا كان الأصل هو حرية الأطراف في اختيار القانون الواجب التطبيق على العقد، إلا أن هذا الأصل يرد عيه استثناءات أهمها بعض العقود التي تربط المستهلكين بأطراف أخرى، وعقود العمل الفردية، إذ لا يمكن حرمان أطراف هذه العقود خاصة الطرف الضعيف ( المستهلك – العامل ) من تطبيق قانون قاضيه الطبيعي أي القانون الساري في موطنه، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لعقود النقل الدولي حيث تخضع للاتفاقات الدولية.


5-	المحكمة المختصة
6-	التحكيم
7-	التسوية الودية للنزاعات

بنود الجزاءات: ( يتفق الأطراف على تطبيق أحد الجزاءات في حالات الإخلال بتنفيذ الالتزامات، ويمكن الإتفاق على تدرج الجزاءات حسب مراحل التنفيذ وأهميتها ).

8-	الشرط الجزائي ( التعويض الإتفاقي )
حرصا من الأطراف على مصالحهم المشتركة قد يضمنون عقدهم مقدار التعويض بإتفاق مسبق فيما بينهم كجزاء على إخلال أحدهم بالتزامه التعاقدي سواء في حالة عدم التنفيذ أصلا أو في حالة التنفيذ المعيب.

هذا البند في العقد يعد محفزا للأطراف على عدم التقصير وحتى يعرف كل طرف مسبقا مدى حقوقه والتزاماته، بما في ذلك ما قد يتحمله من تعويض من جراء الامتناع عن التنفيذ أو التأخير فيه، أو التنفيذ المعيب أو غير الكامل. ( قد يحدد بمبلغ ثابت – نسبة مئوية من قيمة العقد )


9-	شرط وقف العقد
يجوز في العقود الملزمة للجانبين أن يدرج الأطراف شرطا في العقد يسمى شرط وقف العقد، ويقضي هذا الشرط أنه إذا امتنع أحد الأطراف عن التنفيذ جاز للطرف الآخر أن يمتنع بدوره عن تنفيذ التزاماته دون حاجة لاستصدار أمر قضائي أو اللجوء لوسائل فض المنازعات.

10-	إنهاء العقد
في العقود الملزمة للجانبين يجوز للأطراف أن يجعلا فسخ العقد جزاء على الإخلال في تنفيذ الالتزامات الناشئة عن العقد، ويتدرج هذا الشرط من حيث القوة إلى درجات متفاوتة أهمها:

أ‌-	الاتفاق على أن يكون العقد مفسوخا إذا لم ينفذ أحد الأطراف التزاماته، وهذه الحالة لا تغني عن ضرورة الإعذار ولا تسلب القاضي سلطته التقديرية في الحكم بالفسخ، ولا تسلب المدين حقه في توقي الفسخ والمبادرة في تنفيذ التزاماته.

ب‌-	الاتفاق على أن يكون العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه إذا لم يقم أحد الطرفين بتنفيذ التزاماته، وهذه الحالة أيضا لا تعفي من الإنذار، ولكنها تسلب القاضي سلطته التقديرية في الحكم بالفسخ.

ت‌-	الاتفاق على أن يكون العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة إلى حكم، وهذه الحالة لا تعفي من الإعذار ولكن لا تكون هناك حاجة لرفع دعوى لاستصدار حكم قضائي بالفسخ. وإذا تم رفع دعوى قضائية فإن هذا الشرط يسلب القاضي كل سلطة تقديرية في صدد الفسخ، طالما تحقق من شروط الفسخ الإتفاقي ووجوب إعماله، مما يعني أنه لا يكون أمام القاضي إلا التثبت من انطباق عبارة العقد على الواقعة وبالتالي مراقبة الظروف الخارجية التي تحول دون إعماله.

ث‌-	الاتفاق على أن يكون العقد مفسوخا من تلقاء نفسه دون حاجة إلى إعذار أو حكم، وهذه الحالة هي أشد حالات الفسخ الاتفاقي قوة. ولا يشترط في صياغة شرط الفسخ استخدام ألفاظ معينة، وإنما يتعين أن تكون دلالة العبارات واضحة على قصد المتعاقدين وقوع الفسخ بقوة الاتفاق عند تحققه وبمجرد حصول المخالفة الموجبة له.

تجدر الإشارة إلى أن الفسخ الاتفاقي المنصوص عليه في العقد يقتصر على الالتزامات المنصوص عليها في شرط الفسخ دون أن يمتد إلى غيرها من الالتزامات الأخرى.

لذلك، يجب أن يراعي القائم بالصياغة أن يصيغ إرادة الأطراف في تطبيق الفسخ الإتفاقي على الالتزامات التي يراها الأطراف.

11-	شمول العقد لكل الاتفاق
يقصد بهذا البند أن العقد يشمل كل ما تم الاتفاق عليه بين الأطراف فيما يتعلق بموضوعه، فيحل العقد بذلك محل الاتفاقات والوثائق السابقة على إبرامه

يهدف هذا البند إلى ربط اتفاق الطرفين بهذا العقد دون غيره من الوثائق والمراسلات والاتفاقات التي قد تكون سابقة عليه، والتي تم تبادلها مثلا خلال فترة المفاوضات أو الاتفاقات التمهيدية.

تظهر أهمية هذا البند في أنه إذا ما عرض الأمر على المحكمة أو هيئة التحكيم للفصل في نزاع بشأن العقد، فإنه لا يمكن قبول أي دليل أو مستند أو اتفاق يناقض ما تم الاتفاق بشأنه في العقد.

ولكن ليس معنى ذلك أن البند يزيل كل قيمة لهذه المستندات، إذ يمكن الرجوع إليها لتفسير العقد. 

12-	انفصال أجزاء العقد
13-	حظر التنازل عن الحق إلى الغير (حظر حوالة الحق)
14-	عدم التنازل عن ممارسة الحق
15-	الالتزام بالسرية
هناك بعض أنواع العقود التي تنطوي على معلومات أو تقنيات قد تكون سرية، فيرغب الطرف ذو المصلحة في ألا يستخدم الطرف الآخر هذه المعلومات لغير أغراض العقد. ( عقود نقل التكنولوجيا – عقود ترخيص استغلال براءات الاختراع والتقنيات )

16-	الإخطارات
17-	لغة العقد
18-	أتعاب المحاماة
19-	نسخ العقد

العبارة الختامية للعقد

من الممارسات الشائعة وضع العبارة الختامية في شكل بند تعاقدي يأخذ عادة عنوان " نسخ العقد " على النحو التالي:

مثال:
نسخ العقد:
حرر هدا العقد من نسختين تعد كل نسخة منهما نسخة أصلية تسلم بيد كل طرف نسخة للعمل بها عند الاقتضاء

توقيعات الأطراف والتصديقات

1) التوقيعات:

أ- في حالة الشخص الطبيعي، يوقع الطرفان على النحو التالي:
الطرف الأول ( البائع )
الاسم:
التوقيع:
التاريخ:

ب- في حالة الشخص الاعتباري، يوقع الطرفان على العقد على النحو التالي:
الطرف الأول
عن / شركة .......
الاسم:
الوظيفة:
التوقيع:
التاريخ:

2) التصديقات:
يقصد بالتصديق شهادة الشهود أو الجهة المخولة بالتصديق بصحة توقيع الطرفين وبياناتهما، وفي حالة التصديق على توقيعات أطراف العقد من جانب أشخاص طبيعيين ( شهود )، تكتب بيانات الشهود على النحو التالي:   

الشهود:
الاسم:
الوظيفة:
تحقيق الشخصية:
التوقيع:
التاريخ:


وفي الحالة الاعتباري، يتم التصديق على توقيع وبيانات الطرف المتعاقد من الغرفة التجارية،

وفي حالة الشخص الاعتباري الأجنبي، يتم التصديق من الغرفة التجارية في بلده، ثم التصديق من قنصليته بصحة توقيع الغرفة التجارية، ثم التصديق من وزارة الخارجية في البلد الذي ينفد فيه العقد بصحة تصديق القنصلية.

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

تقييم صياغة العقد

قواعد الصياغة السليمة:

-	التزم بالقواعد الشكلية السليمة لبناء العقد وتنظيمه، ( مثال: يجب مراعاة الترتيب المنطقي لمواد العقد ).

-	خصص لكل التزام أو موضوع بنداً منفصلاً، ولا تتناول أكثر من أو موضوعين مختلفين في بند واحد ( مثال: تناول القيمة الإيجارية في عقد إيجار في بند منفصل عن وصف العين المؤجرة، خصص بند لميعاد التسليم منفصل عن بند مكان التسليم في عقد التوريد... الخ ).

-	استخدم لغة بسيطة ملائمة للمستخدم العادي للقانون بقدر الإمكان.

-	استخدم الكلمات المألوفة وتجنب الكلمات الاصطلاحية الفنية قدر الإمكان.
-	تجنب استخدام الجمل الطويلة، ( خصص جملة لكل فكرة، ولا تخصص أكثر من فكرة للجملة الواحدة، أو أكثر من جملة للفكرة الواحدة ).

-	استخدم أسلوب تجزئة الجملة الطويلة إلى وحدات أصغر.

-	تجنب استخدام الكلمة الواحدة بأكثر من معنى في نفس العقد.

-	تجنب استخدام أكثر من كلمة للدلالة على نفس المعنى، ( مثال: استخدام كلمة عقار ومبنى ومنزل في نفس العقد للإشارة إلى نفس الشيء).

-	تجنب استخدام الضمائر الشخصية وأسماء الإشارة بما يؤدي إلى لبس أو غموض في المعنى، وبدلاً من ذلك يكرر نفس الاسم المشار إليه.

-	لا تترك أموراً جوهرية في العقد للاتفاق عليها فيما بعد، أو للمحاكم للفصل فيها، لأن ذلك سيجعل العقد مشوباً بعدم اليقين إلى أن تفصل المحكمة في المعنى المقصود.

-	تجنب استخدام الكلمات الغامضة في الصياغة لأنها قد تؤدي إلى حدوث نزاعات.

-	تجنب استخدام الإسراف في استخدام الإحالات إلى نصوص داخل العقد وخارجه، لأن ذلك يعوق سهولة فهمه من جانب أطرافه، ( ينبغي عدم ألا يدرج في العقد إلا الإحالات الضرورية ).

معايير تقييم الصياغة:

هناك ثلاثة معايير لتقييم : الشمولية، وسهولة الفهم، وسهولة الاستخدام:
أولاً: الشمولية
ثانياً: سهولة الفهم
ثالثاً: سهولة الاستخدام

أولاً: الشمولية:
يتم التأكد من شمولية العقد من خلال طرح عدد من الأسئلة والإجابة عليها:
-	هل يغطي العقد كل جوانب المعاملة التي يتناولها؟
-	هل يتضمن كل الالتزامات الواجب تنفيذها من قبل الطرف المتعاقد الآخر؟
-	هل يتضمن العقد كل الأحكام التي تضمن حقوقك، أو حقوق موكلك؟
-	هل تحتوي كل مادة من مواد العقد على كل ما يلزمها من قيود وشروط واستثناءات؟

وتحديد شمولية العقد تتم من خلال دراسة إطاره العام، حيث من المفترض أن يتضمن العقد الشامل ثلاث مجموعات من الأحكام:

المجموعة الأولى: أركان العقد، وتتضمن بنود التراضي والمحل والسبب. 
-	بالنسبة للتراضي: يجب أن يكون التعبير عن القبول مطابقاً تماماً للإيجاب.
-	بالنسبة إلى محل العقد: يجب التأكد أن موضوع العقد محدد بوضوح بحيث يسهل تمييزه عن غيره.
-	بالنسبة إلى السبب: يتعين التأكد من أن العقد ينص على سبب دخول كل طرف فيه، ويحدد المقابل الذي سيحصل عليه أحد الطرفين المتعاقدين في مقابل الشيء الذي سيعطيه للطرف الآخر أو العمل الذي سيؤديه.

المجموعة الثانية: التزامات أطراف العقد فيما يتعلق بموضوعه. 
-	يتعين التأكد من فصل التزامات كل طرف على حده، فلا توضع مادة واحدة لالتزامات كل من البائع والمشتري، أو المالك والمستأجر، أو صاحب العمل والعامل.
-	يتعين التحقق من أن كل التزام من أحد أطراف العقد يقابله التزام من الطرف الآخر.   

المجموعة الثالثة: البنود الأساسية في العقد.
-	يتعين التأكد أن كل البنود المدرجة في العقد ضرورية له، فلا داعي لإدراج بند للتعريفات إذا كان العقد لا يتضمن مصطلحات تستلزم التعريف.
-	تجنب إدراج بنود نموذجية دون أن تدقق في مدى ضرورتها لطبيعة العقد، إذا كانت طبيعة العقد لا تحتاج لإدراج بند القوة القاهرة فلا داعي لإدراجه.

ثانياً: سهولة الفهم:
يتم التأكد من أن العقد يسهل فهم مضمونه من خلال طرح عدد من الأسئلة والإجابة عليها:
-	هل شكل العقد وتصميمه يجعل من السهل فهم مضمونه؟
-	هل كل الأحكام المتعلقة بعضها ببعض مجمعة معاً ومرتبة بشكل صحيح؟
-	هل كل مادة في العقد تنص بوضوح على الفعل وفاعله؟
-	هل هناك أية كلمات أو تعبيرات يمكن أن تثير الالتباس أو الغموض؟

ولضمان التنفيذ الفعال للعقد، ينبغي أن يوضح إطاره العام موضوعه والتزامات أطرافه، فالعقد سيء التنظيم يمكن يعرقل فاعلية التنفيذ. ويمكن تلخيص العوامل التي تساعد على سهولة فهم العقد فيما يلي:

1-	تأكد أن العقد مكتوب بلغة بسيطة:
-	ينبغي أن تكون مفردات العقد بسيطة واضحة في مدلولها وسهلة الفهم.
-	يجب تجنب استخدام الألفاظ الفنية أو القديمة أو غير المألوفة بقدر الإمكان.
-	ينبغي تجنب استخدام الكلمات التي تثير الالتباس أو الكلمات الغامضة التي لها معان محتملة وغير محدودة ( معقول، ملائم، على نحو لائق ).

2-	حدد من الذي سيقوم بالفعل:
-	من الذي يفرض عليه البند التعاقدي الالتزام؟ 
-	أو من الذي يحظر عليه البند التعاقدي القيام بالفعل، أو يجيز له القيام به؟
بنود العقد تعبر في الغالب عن التزامات أو محظورات، أو سلطات تقديرية. لذلك، يجب أن تبين الجملة صراحة الفعل وفاعله.

3-	حدد بوضوح ما الذي يوجب العقد عمله:
-	هل يذكر العقد بوضوح ما الذي يجب على كل طرف أن يفعله؟
-	هل هناك التزامات لا يتضمنها العقد وكان يجب أن يتضمنها؟


4-	راجع جيداً الإحالات في العقد:
-	حاول بقدر الإمكان التقليل من الإحالات في العقد
-	في حالة الإحالة إلى نص خارج العقد، تأكد من صحة الإحالة واستشهد بالنص حرفياً.
-	في حالة الإحالة إلى بنود العقد ذاته، تأكد أولاً من الحاجة إلى هذه الإحالة، ثم من صحتها.
-	ينبغي تجنب صيغ الإحالات المفتوحة التي ليست لها حدود واضحة ( مع مراعاة المادة ... وما يليها، مع مراعاة ما ورد في هذا العقد ). 

ثالثاً: سهولة الاستخدام:
يساعد تصنيف أحكام العقد وترتيبها على فهمه واستخدامه بسهولة، ويتم التأكد من سهولة استخدام  العقد من خلال طرح عدد من الأسئلة والإجابة عليها:
-	هل ترتيب مواد العقد يعكس أهميتها؟
-	هل تنظيم مواد العقد يجعل من السهل الاستدلال عليها؟
-	هل وضعت عنواناً لكل مادة، وهل العنوان يعكس مضمونها بدقة؟
-	هل نظام الترقيم المستخدم يسهل الإحالات إلى مواد العقد؟

دليل تقييم صياغة العقد

أولاً: إرشادات عامة:

-	اسأل: هل يغطي العقد كل العناصر التي تلبي احتياجاتك، أو احتياجات موكلك؟ 
-	اسأل: هل النظام المتبع لترقيم بنود العقد يتناسب مع حجم العقد؟
-	اسأل: هل بنود العقد مرقمة بشكل صحيح؟ وبنفس الطريقة ونفس النظام؟
-	اسأل: هل كل بند رئيس يضم كل بنوده الفرعية؟ بمعنى: هل توجد بنود في أماكن أخرى في العقد يمكن وضعها تحت بند معين؟  
-	إذا وجد أي شيء غير واضح في العقد، عليك أن تصر على إعادة صياغته مرة أخرى بلغة واضحة.
-	تجنب استعمال الاختصارات في العقد، وفي حالة استخدامها يجب كتابة المصطلح بالكامل عند ظهوره لأول مرة.
-	تأكد عند وجود مصطلح معرف من أنه يستعمل بمعنى ثابت في كل الوثيقة العقدية، ومن أن التعريفات لها فائدة.
-	إذا أحال إلى مستندات معينة، فراجع تلك المستندات واحفظها في ملف العقد، وإذا تعذر توفير مستند ما، فتأكد من حذف الإحالة إليه في العقد.

ثانياً: قائمة فحص العقد لمراجعة الصياغة:

عنوان العقد: 
-	هل عنوان العقد يكشف عن طبيعته؟
تاريخ العقد:
-	هل تاريخ تحرير العقد مكتوب؟ هل هو نفس تاريخ آخر توقيع على العقد؟



أطراف العقد:
-	هل اسم الطرف الآخر ومقره الرئيس وشكله القانوني مكتوبة بشكل صحيح في العقد؟
-	هل الاسم المختصر المستخدم في العقد لكل طرف يميزه بشكل واضح عن غيره؟

تمهيد العقد:
-	هل التمهيد يتضمن التزامات وإقرارات تعاقدية؟ أم يقتصر على معلومات توضح كيفية دخول الأطراف في العقد؟

تنظيم بنود العقد:
-	هل النظام المتبع لتقسيم العقد يجعل من السهل الرجوع إلى أي جزء فيه؟
-	هل نظام الترقيم مناسب لحجم العقد؟
-	هل تقسيم المواد والمواد الفرعية مناسب أم مبالغ فيه؟
-	هل تحمل كل مادة عنواناً؟
-	هل يفصح كل عنوان عن مضمون النص الذي يأتي تحته؟
-	هل توجد مواد هامة تحت عناوين عامة مما يجعل من الصعب الاستدلال عليها؟
-	هل كل المواد ذات الصلة موجودة معاً بحيث لا تكون هناك حاجة إلى إدراج إحالات أو إعادة تجميعها؟
-	هل تتابع المواد ينسجم مع أهميتها ويجعل من السهل استخدام العقد وفهمه؟
-	هل ينسجم تتابع المواد مع نظام تقسيم العقد إلى مجموعات ( مجموعة أركان العقد، مجموعة التزامات الأطراف، مجموعة البنود النموذجية )؟


صياغة بنود العقد:
أمثلة:
-	مدة العقد: هل المدة المحددة في العقد مقبولة؟ 
-	السرية: هل الالتزامات الخاصة بالسرية تظل سارية بعد إنهاء العقد؟ وما مدة سريانها؟
-	القانون الواجب التطبيق: هل يخضع العقد لقانون دولتك؟
-	
-	تغيير بنود العقد: هل ينص العقد على إجراءات ملائمة لطلب التغيير أو إجراء التعديلات؟
-	حل النزاعات: هل ينص العقد على إجراءات متدرجة لحل المنازعات عن طريق تصعيدها إلى المستويات الأعلى لدى كل طرف؟

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

من مذكرات محام
المراحل الأخيرة في صياغة العقد
مرحلة المراجعة وإعادة ترتيب المواد والتدقيق اللغوي وتنسيق الكتابة ..

هذه المرحلة هي المرحلة قبل النهائية ، وكثيرا ما تم حذف مواد بأكملها وكثيرا ما تغيرت صياغة مواد بأكملها ، وأعيد ترتيب المواد بشكل منطقي ..
1-	للتدقيق اللغوي أهمية كبرى إذا لا يسوغ ولا يقبل أن يتضمن العقد أخطاء لغوية فما بالك إذا كان يترتب عليها تغيير في مدلول العبارة .
2-	 مراجعة علامات الترقيم من أهم ما تتميز به هذه المرحلة نظرا للعلاقة الوطيدة بين إحكام الصياغة وعلامات الترقيم .. وعن طريق علامات الترقيم يتم فصل الجمل عن بعضها أو ربطها أو إنهائها ... الخ ..
3-	تنسيق الكتابة أمر في غاية الأهمية نظرا للشكل الذي سيظهر به العقد ..
4-	شكل العقد من حيث ضبط هوامشه وحجم الحرف والتباعد بين الأسطر ..الخ، وإن كان أمرا ثانويا إلا أنه مما تتميز به المكاتب بعضها عن البعض الآخر ..


مرحلة الاجتماع مع العميل وعرض نسخه عليه لإبداء الملاحظات إن وجدت أو شرح بعض المواد ..

هذه المرحلة تأتي لاحقة لمراجعة العقد بحيث يصبح صالحا ومهيئا للتوقيع عليه ، ومن الضروري عرض نسخة منه على طرفي العلاقة وذلك لضرورة قراءة الطرفين له قبل التوقيع ، إذا لا نتصور حضور أي طرف حتى لو كان عميل المكتب ثم توقيعه على العقد بمجرد تقديمه له ..
ويمكن الاستغناء عن الاجتماع بإرسال نسخه بأحد الوسائط إما البريد الإلكتروني أو الفاكس .. بحيث يكون الاجتماع لا حقا لهذه الخطوة وعلى ضوء ملاحظات واعتراضات الطرفين ..
ومن المتوقع اختلاف الطرفين على ماده معينه ثم تحديد اجتماع لحسم هذا الخلاف بصيغه مقبولة للطرفين .. ومن المهم أن يكون لدى المحامي خيارات كثيرة للخروج من الخلاف .. على أنه من المهم إفهام الطرفين أن خلافهما في هذه المرحلة هو أفضل في جميع الأحوال من خلافهما بعد توقيع العقد وبداية العمل ..
ومن المهم التنويه إلى أن العقد الجيد هو ذلك العقد الذي يسير بسفينة العلاقة بين طرفين إلى بر الأمان من الخلافات .. وهذا هدف يسعى إليه المتعاقدان ويدفعان من أجله الأتعاب ..
وبعد استيفاء كافة الملاحظات من خلال اجتماع واحد أو أكثر يتم الانتقال إلى المرحلة الأخيرة من صياغة العقد ..


مرحلة توقيع الأطراف واستلام نسخ العقد ..
يلاحظ أهمية وجود قائمة استرشادية للسيطرة على هذه المرحلة الأخيرة من مراحل العقد .. إذ كثيرا ما وقع المحامون في حرج كبير بسبب أمور لم يحسبوا لها حساب بعد حضور الأطراف واجتماعهم للتوقيع على نسخ العقد .. ويقع أحيانا أخطاء في إجراءات التوقيع وعلى وجه العموم فإنه يمكن لنا وضع هذه القائمة الاسترشادية لتكون بين يدي المحامي أو مستشاري المكتب لمراجعتها قبل حضور أطراف العقد :
•	الاحتياط بتصوير نسخ من العقد بعدد أطرافه وزيادة نسخه للمكتب ..
•	التوقيع على جميع الصفحات من جميع الأطراف في جميع النسخ 
•	التوقيع على مستندات العقد .
•	التوقيع على ملاحق العقد ..

----------

